# [OOC] The Forges of the Mountain King- 1st Level Dwarf PCs [Full]



## Goonalan (May 8, 2011)

The Forges of the Mountain King.
A 4th Edition Adventure for Level 1 Dwarven PCs.​
Intro:

“Too often we are forgotten, too often we are passed over, too often...”

Master Ignatius Earwax fell silent, the assembled Dwarven host press closer still, straining to hear- around the great hall, clustered in groups, are representatives of many of the lesser known Dwarven Guilds- the Riveters Union, the Ancient Shifters (Porters), the Fungi Farmers Collective, the Nightsoil Champions, the Plumbers & Water Closet Guild, the Accountants and Totalisers Forum, the Royal Ratcatchers, and nearly two dozen others.

Master Ignatius tries a new tack-

“Since the dawn of time Dwarven Lords of martial clans have ruled the roost, they have monopolised the positions of power and glory- they have claimed for their own great riches, and the fruits of our labour, they have had it all!”

A murmur of agreement from the masses, nods and gruff barks of assent.

“For too long!”

Master Ignatius cries, and then finds his stride.

“Too often have we been passed over, deemed unworthy or else made to feel that our trades are mundane or else unfit for praise- well, no longer, we are the very foundations of Dwarven society, the bedrock- the building blocks, the stone...”

The last word is delivered in a hushed tone, the word echoes through the great hall.

“And so, on this day, we say no more.”

Cries of 'no more' punctuate Master Ignatius' point.

“We, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guilds, have discovered a great prize, a prize worth fighting for, a prize worth dying for- we have discovered the long forgotten location of the Lost Hold...”

The great hall falls in to hushed silence, the Lost Hold- home to the Tannheim, a fabled clan of Dwarves of unmatched power. The hush is followed by frenzied whispered chatter.

“On this day, we, The Honourable Council of the Bottom Worker's Guild, call for Champions to come forth- for this is our secret, this is our chance, to humble our mighty martial Lords. This is our time. Our champions will investigate the Lost Hold, secure the great treasures and powers within, and we will re-forge our station in Dwarven society- we, the Workers, will at last RISE UP!”

The hall is in uproar, a cacophony- screams and shout, profane and profound, a susurrus, a dirge, a drone, a chant-

“Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up! Bottom's Up”



PCs:

All players are 1st Level Dwarves.

Each player is a representative of one of the Lesser Dwarven Guilds or Unions (I'd rather you made your own up than use any of those mentioned above).

Other that that this is a run-through of Dungeon Crawl Classics- Forges of the Mountain King for Level 1 PCs by Harley Stroh. I'll be honest I've DM'ed this scenario previously and it's a killer, be on your mettle.

This is my first PBP, I've read a good few of those on the boards here- I intend to do a few things differently, i.e. try and provide you with a lot more information in my posts (you'll see); but I'm not going to mess with a winning formula. What I'm trying to say is I'm going to try and do things my way a little but use the formula presented here as the basis for the game- no great changes.

I have 2-3 players already signed up.

I am happy to take any advice if (and when) I do things wrong, or in advance of that- as I say this is my first time PBP.

Ideally I require players to be able to post once every 24 hours, I realise we all have busy lives but every other day is okay for a short while- if you cannot commit to everyday (subject to holidays, sickness, real life et al) then sorry but please pass on.



If you require further info then please don't hesitate to get in touch (message me), or else reply here.


----------



## Pinotage (May 9, 2011)

Do you have any space for players new to 4th edition? I briefly played a 4e PbP game a year or so back, but I've otherwise never really tried the game and I'm keen to try. Long time PbP player and long time 3e/3.5e/Pathfinder player, otherwise.

Any particular preference for classes? I'll stick to PHB only as I don't have any other material for 4e. Do we post character sheets here for approval?

Thanks

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 9, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Do you have any space for players new to 4th edition? I briefly played a 4e PbP game a year or so back, but I've otherwise never really tried the game and I'm keen to try. Long time PbP player and long time 3e/3.5e/Pathfinder player, otherwise.
> 
> Any particular preference for classes? I'll stick to PHB only as I don't have any other material for 4e. Do we post character sheets here for approval?
> 
> ...




All welcome, one of the other players is my brother- who has played 4e maybe once previous.

It seems we have a Warpriest already, so any class other than a Warpriest- I take it you're familiar with the Striker/Defender et al, so we have a Leader type in play- pretty much whatever you fancy, providing its a Dwarf.

Hang on to the character sheets, I'll set up a page in the Rogue's Gallery thread some time soon- more news in this thread to follow.

We'll take a week or two to start up, so slow to begin but then I expect to get in to the swing of things.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

Maybe interested. What are the characters of the already signed up players?

Would like to do a dwarf ranger with two waraxes


----------



## Goonalan (May 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Maybe interested. What are the characters of the already signed up players?
> 
> Would like to do a dwarf ranger with two waraxes




For definites we have a Dwarf Warpriest and... no that's it- three other players considering their options, Dwarf Ranger with twin axes is looking mighty fine.

Cheers Goonalan.

If you remain interested that is.


----------



## ripjames (May 9, 2011)

I'm up for a game, i havn't played since I played in goonalans previous maptools game though, i'll need to be looking through the books, got my laptop fixed this morning BTW so I should be good.  Won't find out my school schedule till this afternoon though... i'm in the mood to play somthing sneaky if there is room though


----------



## Goonalan (May 9, 2011)

ripjames said:


> I'm up for a game, i havn't played since I played in goonalans previous maptools game though, i'll need to be looking through the books, got my laptop fixed this morning BTW so I should be good.  Won't find out my school schedule till this afternoon though... i'm in the mood to play somthing sneaky if there is room though




A sneaky Dwarf is good, so far we've got a Warpriest (Leader) and a Ranger (Striker)- please post characters here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ountain-king-pc-dwarves-only.html#post5554808

More info to follow.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## hairychin (May 9, 2011)

*Already signed up*

Just trying some characters out on the chr generator, but was looking at straight fighter type or possibly a rune priest, as this is still quite fighter based.  Will send you some ideas direct.

Cheers, HairyChin (guess who?)


----------



## Goonalan (May 9, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Just trying some characters out on the chr generator, but was looking at straight fighter type or possibly a rune priest, as this is still quite fighter based.  Will send you some ideas direct.
> 
> Cheers, HairyChin (guess who?)




Hello Kev,

Good to have you on board- should be a bit of fun, send me any ideas you have...

Cheers PDR


----------



## Pinotage (May 9, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> It seems we have a Warpriest already, so any class other than a Warpriest- I take it you're familiar with the Striker/Defender et al, so we have a Leader type in play- pretty much whatever you fancy, providing its a Dwarf.




Cool! I'll stick with something simple perhaps for this and go with a Fighter (Defender role, I believe?). A week or two will give me some time to scan my PHB and get to terms with character creation. Thanks!

Pinotage

Edit: On second thought, if hairychin is already aiming for fighter, I might try something else to fill some gaps - cleric, paladin or wizard.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 9, 2011)

woohoo! made the cut!     thanks for the invite, Goon.

Looks like a fairly international group: UK, Germany, and the Federal Republic of Texas (that'd be me).  Keep in mind I'm GMT-5....

I'll get to posting my char concept in the next day or two on the other thread.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you, both in character and a touch of OOC


----------



## Herobizkit (May 10, 2011)

I'm Canadian. 

I seem to be on a Dwarf kick atm, so I'd like to throw my hat in for Dwarf "Battle" Bard.... or maybe Warlock, since we have no Strikers yet.


----------



## Goonalan (May 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm Canadian.
> 
> I seem to be on a Dwarf kick atm, so I'd like to throw my hat in for Dwarf "Battle" Bard.... or maybe Warlock, since we have no Strikers yet.




Hold off for a little while Herobizkit (sorry), I've said yes to 6 players already- I'm waiting on people coming up with the goods however...

I'll get back to you...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Ressurectah (May 10, 2011)

I am in... ;-)
I will have my char ready today if there is space left in the group....
cheers


----------



## Goonalan (May 10, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> I am in... ;-)
> I will have my char ready today if there is space left in the group....
> cheers




There's space for you Zoki.

Character goes here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ans-forges-mountain-king-pc-dwarves-only.html

With a nice little intro.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goken100 (May 10, 2011)

Looks like the group is just about full.  Is there any room?  Put me on the list in case anyone backs out before the game starts.  I love the idea of a dwarf game!


----------



## Goonalan (May 10, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Looks like the group is just about full.  Is there any room?  Put me on the list in case anyone backs out before the game starts.  I love the idea of a dwarf game!




You are second reserve friend, we have six to go.

Thanks for stopping by.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Pinotage (May 10, 2011)

Should have my character sheet up by the weekend.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Should have my character sheet up by the weekend.
> 
> Pinotage




Superb- looking forward to it.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

For those of you with character sheets already parked in the Rogues Gallery then feel free to head here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...in-king-chapter-1-bottoms-up.html#post5556571

The in-game thread, you may wish to partake, for those of you who have not completed your character sheets do not worry, this is just a chance for us to do a little light role-play. To meet the assembled throng and generally get the hang of PBP- and work out how to use the integrated dice roller for those, like me, who have never done this before.

All are welcome to read but please refrain from getting involved until your PC is in the Gallery, as I say just a little light-relief and a chance to figure out how things work.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, subscription to this thread didn't work. I already answered your PM.


----------



## Goonalan (May 11, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, subscription to this thread didn't work. I already answered your PM.




Got it, and replied- happy to have you aboard.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, every 2-3 weeks we do a family trip to the country-side (father in law) and I have only a spotty connection there. Will try to post a background and IC posts despite of this. Wish me luck!


----------



## Goonalan (May 13, 2011)

Just to say that once you've submitted your character then feel free to wander in to the IC game, and join Cinara and Leonard-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/305740-forges-mountain-king-chapter-1-bottoms-up.html

And perhaps find someone to talk to...

Waiting on two more PCs, hopefully we'll be in play proper by Sunday or Monday.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (May 14, 2011)

As a way of an intro (to me)- 

I am a (young) 40-something year old Higher Education Lecturer, I mostly teach Media related subjects, from this semester- Documentary Making, Electronic Game Design (particularly Narrative), Writing for the Screen, Writing for the Radio, Writing for... etc. 

My Mrs. allows me to spend far too much of my time shut away in a cramped room surrounded by books and films and... media, a lot of the former are D&D related.

I play D&D every week- Ressurectah is part of a game I DM via Maptools and Skype, we just played the 25th session (of this campaign) last Thursday. The previous campaign ran for 70+ sessions and included Ripjames. I will always be busy on Thursday evenings.

Hairychin is my younger brother. 

My brother and his friends introduced me to D&D, I was killed by a Kobold on the way to my first dungeon- my brother and his friends laughed a lot about this. I became a DM the same day. I get to do a lot of laughing as a DM.

My job is sometimes dull (paperwork), sometime enlightening (the students), and more often than not the thing I do between being with the Mrs. and playing D&D.

I do not have an encyclopaedic knowledge of the rules- I do have DDI and the compendium however.

I heart D&D, a lot.

That's enough of me.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

And here are some rules in general, I apprecite that many or some of you have played this format before but I have not, and I know others are new to it- those that are experts feel free to add to my suggestions.

First off, in a perfect world start every one of your entries by writing your PCs name in the top left hand corner, before you write up your entry- it just makes it easier for me to spot.

Add text for your actions (in character), with a few lines of dialogue- as you have been doing and indicate in the text where any dice rolls go. Example-

Terry looks in to the forlorn chamber (Perception Check), and if he spots nothing moves cautiously in (Stealth Check).

Then just add the dice rolls at the bottom.

Anything OOC then use the OOC tab, easy- I know you've been doing this already, except putting your PCs name in the corner.

Next update- Combat.


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

Combat in a PBP can take a long time, and worse still if you don't keep up to date with what's going on players can quickly find themselves unsure of what powers they have used, or how many hit points they have left.

Therefore you need a character sheet in play, here are yours-

Oh and only peek at the one with your PCs name on.

[sblock=Leonard D Apricot]
Leonard D Apricot
Played by Hairychin
Dwarf Fighter- Weaponmaster Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 11 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 18 Reflex 13 Will 12
Initiative: +0 Speed: 5
Str 20 Con 14 Dex 10 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 11 / 11

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +7, Endurance +6, Intimidate +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -3, Arcana 0, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +5, Heal +1, History 0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion 0, Stealth -3, Streetwise 0, Thievery -3.

Feats: Improved Defences.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Combat Superiority- Your Opportunity Attacks (including with Combat Challenge) gain Wis bonus (+1) To Hit and stop movement (not Shift though).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +8 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Cleave (Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage, and a different adjacent enemy takes Str (5) damage.
Shield Feint (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage, and +3 To Hit on next attack roll against same creature before end of next turn.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Combat Challenge- you Mark all you attack; Marked are -2 To Hit others; if Move or Attack other you make attack with Combat Superiority. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Shield Bash (Battleaxe & Shield): +8 vs Reflex 1d10+6 damage (Wis bonus added to damage), and you Push target 1 square and knock it Prone. Can be used as a Charge attack.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Shove & Slap (Battleaxe & Shield): +9 vs Fortitude 2d10+5 damage, and you Push target 2 squares (including Wis bonus) and can Shift 1 in to vacated square. Miss: Half damage. Then make a Secondary Attack on one creature other than the Primary target: +9 vs Fortitude 5 damage, and the target is Dazed (save ends).

Conditions:
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cinara Wastewater]
Cinara Wastewater
Played by Larryfinnjr
Dwarf Warpriest Level 1

Perception: 14 Insight: 19 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 14 Reflex 13 Will 15
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 10 Con 17 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 19 Cha 8

Hit Points: 29 / 29 Bloodied: 14
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 10

Resist: Acid/Cold/Fire/Lightning 2.
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison, +2 vs Ongoing damage.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +9, History +7, Insight +9, Religion +5.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -2, Arcana 0, Athletics -3, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +6,  Endurance +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise -1, Thievery -2.

Feats: Forgeborn Heritage.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Earth Domain- All allies within 5 gain +2 to Saves vs Ongoing damage. Subject of Healing Word takes half-damage from next attack (before end of your next turn).

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Warhammer): +2 vs AC 1d10 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6 damage.
Burden of Earth (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage, and Pushed 1 square. Regardless of hit or not next attack against target by you or ally is at +1 To Hit, before end of your next turn.
Earth's Endurance (Warhammer): +6 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. Regardless of hit or not you or ally within 5 squares gains +2 to AC until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions
Smite Undead (Warhammer): +6 vs Will 2d10+4 Radiant damage and you Push the target 6 squares (including Con bonus) and the creature is Immobilised until the end of your next turn. Miss: Half damage. This is a Channel Divinity Power- can only use 1/Encounter.
Earthen Hail (Warhammer): +6 vs Fortitude 1d10+4 damage and enemies in Blast 3 (including target) take 3 (Con bonus) damage. Regardless of hit or not you and all allies within 3 squares gain +2 to AC & Fortitude until the end of your next turn.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Healing Word: One target in Close Burst 5. Use once/Round but twice/Encounter. Target spends a Healing Surge and Heals an additional 1d6 Hit Points. Earth Domain the target takes half damage from next attack before the end of your next turn. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.
Stone Speak: You make a Perception check with a +5 bonus to detect secret doors, hidden objects or creatures within 10 squares. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions
Elemental Legacy: You hit with an attack. Your attack deals an extra 3 Acid, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage. Free Action.
Stone's Resolve: You or one ally in Close Burst 2. Target gains Resist 5 All until the end of your next turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use 1/Encounter. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions
Nimbus of Holy Light (Warhammer): Enemies in Close Burst 1 +6 vs Will 1d10+4 Radiant damage. Regardless of hit or not each ally within 2 squares gains +2 to all Defences until the end of the Encounter.

Conditions:

[/sblock]

[sblock=Thorgrim Wildaxe]
Thorgrim Wildaxe
Played by Walking Dad
Dwarf Ranger Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 14 Fortitude 15 Reflex 12 Will 12
Initiative: +1 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 13 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 8

Hit Points: 33 / 33 Bloodied: 16
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 9 / 9

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Athletics +8, Dungeoneering +9, Endurance +9, Heal +7, Perception +7. 
Other Skills: Acrobatics 0, Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, History +0, Insight +2, Intimidate -1, Nature +2, Religion +0, Stealth 0, Streetwise -1, Thievery 0.

Feats: Toughness, Weapon Prof (Waraxe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Prime Shot- +1 To Hit if closest to enemy with Ranged attack.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Maraunder's Rush (Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+6 damage (Wis bonus included in damage). Can use in place of Charge attack.
Twin Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe) +6 vs AC 1d12 damage & +6 vs AC 1d12 damage.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Hunter's Quarry: You designate the nearest enemy as your Quarry and deal an extra 1d6 damage against the creature. The Quarry remains active until the creature is killed or you designate a different enemy as Quarry. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Off-Hand Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Sudden Strike (Waraxe & Waraxe): +6 vs AC 1d12 damage. Regardless of hit or not Shift 1 square and make a secondary attack against the same target. +6 vs AC 2d12+4 damage, and the target is Weakened until the end of your next Round.

Conditions:

[/sblock]

[sblock=Krogan Thundergut]
Krogan Thundergut
Played by Ressurectah
Dwarf Barbarian Level 1

Perception: 10 Insight: 10 Low-light Vision

AC 17 Fortitude 16 Reflex 14 Will 10
Initiative: +3 Speed: 5
Str 19 Con 14 Dex 16 Int 8 Wis 10 Cha 8

Hit Points: 34 / 34 Bloodied: 17
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 8 Surges per day: 10 / 10

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +7, Athletics +8, Endurance +8. 
Other Skills: Arcana -1, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal 0, History -1, Insight 0, Intimidate -1, Nature 0, Perception 0, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2.

Feats: Versatile Expertise (Axe & Heavy Blade).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
Barbarian Agility- +1 to AC & Reflex when not wearing Heavy Armour/tier.
Rageblood Vigour- Drop enemy to 0 HP to gain 2 (Con bonus) Temporary Hit Points.
Rampage- On Critical Hit grants free Basic Melee Attack. Once/Round. Must be using Barbarian Attack Power.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage. High Crit.
Ranged Basic Attack (None): 
Howling Strike (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 1d12+1d6+4 damage. High Crit. Can use this power in place of a Charge attack, if Raging can Charge an extra 2 squares with this power.
Pressing Strike (Greataxe): You Shift 2 squares and can Shift through enemies. +7 vs AC 1d12+4 damage, and the target is Pushed 1 square. High Crit. If Raging this attack does an extra 1d6 damage.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Desperate Fury (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 2d12+6 damage (Con bonus included in damage). Miss: You can take 5 damage to re-roll the attack, if the re-roll misses you take an additional 5 damage. High Crit. 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Swift Charge: You reduce an enemy to 0 HP. You Charge an enemy. Free Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Swift Panther Rage (Greataxe): +7 vs AC 3d12+4 damage. Miss: Half damage. Regardless of hit or not you enter the Rage of the Swift Panther- you gain +2 to Speed and can Shift 2 squares as a Move Action. See other effects on attacks above. High Crit. 

Conditions:


[/sblock]

[sblock=Kazzagin]
Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 31 / 31 Bloodied: 15
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 13 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+4 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
Radiant Smite (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 2d10+5 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 3d10+4 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend  a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mardred]
Mardred
Played by Ripjames
Dwarf Thief Level 1

Perception: 18 Insight: 13 Low-light Vision

AC 15 Fortitude 11 Reflex 15 Will 13
Initiative: 3 Speed: 5
Str 8 Con 13 Dex 17 Int 11 Wis 16 Cha 13

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 7 / 7

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1 Second Wind: 1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Acrobatics +8, Bluff +6, Perception +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +6, Thievery +8.
Other Skills: Arcana 0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +3, Heal +3, History 0, Insight +3, Intimidate +1, Nature +3, Religion 0.

Feats: Backstabber.

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.
First Strike- At the start of any Encounter you gain Combat Advantage over any foe that has not acted yet.
Weapon Finesse- Use Dex not Str for Basic Attacks, with +2 damage for Light Blades, Hand Crossbows, Shortbows & Slings

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Shortsword): +6 vs AC 1d6+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Dagger): Range 5/10 +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Shortbow): Range 15/30 +5 vs AC 1d8+5 damage.

At-Will Powers: Move Actions.
Ambush Trick: You Move your Speed. You have Combat Advantage over all enemies within 5 squares of you who are not adjacent to one of their allies. Move Action.
Sneak's Trick: You Move up to 3 squares (Speed -2), and then can make a Stealth Check to remain or become Hidden, providing you have some form of cover or concealment. Move Action.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions.
Sneak Attack: Once per Turn, when you have Combat Advantage and hit with a Crossbow, Light Blade, Shortbow or Sling, you do an extra 2d8 damage. Free Action.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Free Actions.
Backstab: You make a Basic Attack (with a Weapon) against an enemy within 5 squares you have Combat Advantage against. You gain +3 To Hit and do an extra 1d6 damage. Free Action.

Conditions:

[/sblock]

I expect... if that's not too stern, I'd like for you to try to keep these as up-to-date as you, they obviously help me to work out what's going on and for you they provide an easy way for you remember what your powers do.

You need to copy and paste these out in to a Word Processing program and then copy them in- hidden as they are now in to your future turns, I don't mind if you don't do this every time- I do need them to be there when we get in to combat- not a big deal, keep it up to date and then copy and paste it in hidden away at the bottom of your replies.

How do you hide it away as I have- simple, although how to write it without having it happen, no spaces-

At the start of the text you wish to hide put

SquareBracketOpen
sblock=
inserttexthere
SquareBracketClose

The insert text here is obviously whatever you want to call the hing that is hidden away.

At the end of the text to be hidden put

SquareBracketOpen
/sblock
SquareBracketClose

And that should be it.

If a hidden text has someone else's name on it then it's not for you, if it has no name on it then please take a look.

Next time more about Combat.


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

In Combat.

I will tell you when it's happening, I'll provide a map- the map will have a grid, and lots of markers, if the map is not clear then you'll need to ask- I promise to annotate them and make them as clear as possible.

Combat starts with Initiative but to try to speed things up then when you roll your initiative then add what you are going to do in the first round- with appropriate rolls. If things go wrong, the guy you were going after is killed for example then I'll ask you to re-do, usually you can do this by going back to your post and editing it. If not then do another post.

I'll provide updates, keep track of things (except the stuff on your PC sheets) and the like in combat.

At the end of each round I will also write up, briefly, the action and unless no-one has moved re-do the map.

If it's easier I may just host the map somewhere- we'll see how it goes.

Your combat turns should look a lot like your other turns- name in the corner, description of what you are doing in character, with appropriate dice rolls attached.

However, you need to do the following OOC each turn-









*OOC:*


Move: Grid ref start square to grid ref end square. If you're using a specific Move Action then copy and paste the text in here.
Standard: Copy and paste in the attack or action.
Minor: Copy and paste in the attack or action.
Free: Copy and paste in the attack or action.







If you want to hide what you are doing then use the sblock, as previous.

The other reason I provided you with your character sheets above is to makle this easy- as I say, just copy and paste, or if your not using a power then describe the action.

Example-

Move: Start a3 Shift to a4.
Standard: Melee Basic Attack (Dagger): +6 vs AC 1d4+5 damage with Combat Advantage & Sneak Attack & Backstab +11 vs AC 1d4+1d6+5 and extra 2d8 damage if hit.
Minor: NA
Free: Sneak Attack & Backstab.

That kind of thing, it seems like a lot of work but remember a PBP doesn't move very fast, I'd like to think we could do a turn in combat in three days...

Oh and remember when you're in combat to add on your character sheet, hidden away as per above.

Any problems so far?

Next time


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

Lastly, a few house rules-

Everyone gets the same XP, everyone Levels up at the same time.

You can use more than one Action Point per encounter but you can only use one Action Point per turn.

I like stunts, a stunt is a new and exciting application of a power or skill to create a cool effect.

A stunt for example could be, I leap from the balcony catch hold of the chandelier swing across and leap at InsertNameofBadGuyHere with my Maul.

All you have to do is translate the above in to a set of actions, so for the above example-

Minor and Move Actions to leap from balcony, catch chandelier and swing with accompanying Acrobatics and Athletics checks.
Standard for leaping Charge attack.

It's up to you to figure out what Skills need to be used, and what Actions are being spent- if it sounds cool then I'll go with it. 

If stunts are taking up too much time then I will re-write them, I don't want them to slow things down.

Obviously for the above example if you manage to get great rolls on two out of three then I may ignore any mess-up, cool play wins everytime. If you manage to get great rolls on all three checks then... well, I'll add some cool flavour of my own.

The point is the game in this format is written RP, cool things will happen- I will endeavour to make it so, your job is to try a few things yourself, say some silly stuff and have fun.

I can't think of any other House Rules for now, I'm sure there are a few more but... they escape me.

Anything in any of the above that you need fiurther explanation of, or anything you think I've missed then- don't hesitate to ask.

I think most of it is going to become clear when we get in to our first fracas, here's hoping everyone is still alive to see it.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 16, 2011)

[sblock=] test test test [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (May 16, 2011)

Oh and one last thing I need pictures, pictures of your characters, and don't say use the ones on the CB because three of you have got the same picture.

Find an image that best represnts your guy and put it in the Rogues Gallery please- sooner the better for my liking.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (May 17, 2011)

All the rules sound good, Goonalan. One thing I might suggest to speed combat up is to do a little bit of Initiative shuffling. It's very difficult and slow, from my PbP DM'ing experience, to run combat where the going is Monster/PC/Monster/PC/Monster. I and other DMs I've played with tended to shuffle the order around and break up the rounds in such a way that you got Monsters all going and then PCs all going. So, for example,

Round 1

PC 1
Monster 1
Monster 2
PC 2
Monster 3
PC 3

Would break down to:

Round 1

PC 1

Round 2

Monster 1
Monster 2
Monster 3

Round 3

PC 2
PC 3
PC 1

So PC 2 shuffled down a little and the rounds got broken up but it makes things a lot easier.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> All the rules sound good, Goonalan. One thing I might suggest to speed combat up is to do a little bit of Initiative shuffling. It's very difficult and slow, from my PbP DM'ing experience, to run combat where the going is Monster/PC/Monster/PC/Monster. I and other DMs I've played with tended to shuffle the order around and break up the rounds in such a way that you got Monsters all going and then PCs all going. So, for example,
> 
> Round 1
> 
> ...




I like your idea, and will attempt to use it- the thing that I don't get in your example is why does PC1 get 2 attacks in three rounds and all the other creatures 1?

Sorry I may be being dumb- also what happens in round 4 in your example?

But I get the idea.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Pinotage (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, it could've been clearer. The original round is as follows:

Round 1

PC 1
Monster 1
Monster 2
PC 2
Monster 3
PC 3

The round remains exactly the same, but only the first time it's broken into sections. So:

Round 1

PC 1 posts his action

DM posts actions for Monsters 1, 2 and 3 and resolves PC 1's action.

PC 2, PC 3 post actions (End round 1) and PC 1 post actions again (Start round 2)

DM posts actions for Monsters 1, 2 and 3 and resolves all PC actions.

As you can see, it really just breaks the posting up a little easier to handle, but keeps the rounds the same (barring the minor initiative change). 

Also what this does is allows for flexible initiative as an additional feature which can really speed things up. When PC 2, PC 3 (End round 1) and PC 1 (Starts round 2) post their actions, you allow them to post in a flexible initiative order. In other words, whoever posts first, gets first initiative. That means you never have to wait for the outcome of another PCs action as whoever posts first has acted. You can of course wait, but it does streamline things further. So PC 1 doesn't have to wait for PC 2 and PC 3 to post - he can take first action. Similarly when the PC initiative comes around again at the end of round 2, PCs can again take flexible initiative. It makes things fun if you're dying to take a specific action and you don't want to wait. Hope that makes sense.

As another suggestion, it might be worth adding monster status after each round update such as lightly wounded, bloodied, badly wounded. This means that if a PC attacks a badly wounded creature and hits, another PC who posts afterwards can put in a contingency based on the fact that the creature may be dead.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Yeah, sorry, it could've been clearer. The original round is as follows:
> 
> Round 1
> 
> ...




Got it- very usefull, after your post I thought I would try to make it as simple as possible- PCs go, then Monsters go- or vice-versa, kind of average out the init and the higher team get the first attacks. I figure my actions are going to be resolved really quickly (I have quite a lot of spare time at the moment- I'm not really busy again at work till September).

I think the flexible initiative is also the way to go- so first to post gets to go first for the players.

Because I wanted the game (and combat) to go quickly I also thought about imposing a time limit- as in 48 hours for players to post their actions, what do you think to this?

My point is the glorious stuff is going to be as RP-related as it is combat related, I don't want to spend a long time with a player not posting, and with no explanation.

Maybe I'll need to readjust my sights as regards PBP a little way in but my biggest fear at the moment is lag.

Which brings me nicely to the following point- I think we're waiting to see what Kazzagin does next IC. Time for the Paladin to draw his weapon or do some quick talking...

Either way I'll be posting later on to move the story along.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## hairychin (May 17, 2011)

Just a point to note, if its PCs first followed by bad guys, and the PCs actions are in order of post (which i admit makes a lot of sense in practical turns), where does this leave the player who has got a good inititative (and maybe even chosen stats or feats to improve it)?  Mine's crap, so this would be to my character's advantage.

I suggest that there is either some use of initiative, as Pinotage's original example, or anyone who has made choices to specifically improve initiative gets to rethink these.


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 17, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Just a point to note, if its PCs first followed by bad guys, and the PCs actions are in order of post (which i admit makes a lot of sense in practical turns), where does this leave the player who has got a good inititative (and maybe even chosen stats or feats to improve it)? Mine's crap, so this would be to my character's advantage.
> 
> I suggest that there is either some use of initiative, as Pinotage's original example, or anyone who has made choices to specifically improve initiative gets to rethink these.




I would have to concur on the notion of "first-posted, first-to-go." As I'm far behind you all in time zone, I'm still at work after you've all gone home with hopeful free time. I unfortunately don't have access to EnWorld at work (it's blocked) nor the time usually during the work day. This would have me going last most always (which isn't horrible for a healer I s'pose!), but it's also not equitable. I have no intention of holding up the story at all, just it seems based on what I've seen so far that I'm usually last to get to the new stuff on a daily basis as my usual free time is the middle of the night compared to most of you.

I do also concur on a time limit to respond. Anyone who misses could simply be at the whim of the DM (if not in combat) or just loses their place in a combat round (maybe a default could simply be an at-will?). There could be any number of reasons for someone to miss posting, so having a generic fall-back would be beneficial (?). 

Love the HRs. Can't wait for "stunts"!


----------



## Goonalan (May 17, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Just a point to note, if its PCs first followed by bad guys, and the PCs actions are in order of post (which i admit makes a lot of sense in practical turns), where does this leave the player who has got a good inititative (and maybe even chosen stats or feats to improve it)?  Mine's crap, so this would be to my character's advantage.
> 
> I suggest that there is either some use of initiative, as Pinotage's original example, or anyone who has made choices to specifically improve initiative gets to rethink these.




Don't know, all I know is I've seen some cobats in PBP where it's just been abandoned because player A is slow on the response. I agree Init should play some part but until we do some discovering for ourselves then...

How it works is open to debate.

Taking Pinotage's example-

PC 1
Monster 1
Monster 2
PC 2
Monster 3
PC 3

What happens if PC1 doesn't post for two days and everyone else does, oh and the example is going to actually be more like this-

PC 1
Monster 1
Monster 2
PC 2
Monster 3
PC 3
PC 4
Monster 4
PC 5
PC 6

And remember when I write Monster 1 it could mean Bugbear Leader, Monster 2= Goblin Cuthroats (several) Monster 3 = 3 Goblin Archers & Monster 4 = easy that's the 8 Goblin Minions.

The point being-

PC2 posts attack so-and-so
PC3 Blah

We move on and 

PC1 posts I Fireball the lot and nullifies PC2 and PC3 posts as enemies now dead.

We'll have to figure a system whereby posts don't nullify (too much) other PCs actions, thereby wasting their posts and leading to further delay.

Personally I'm happy to start with the rules as written if that's the consensus and see if we can make it work, or else Pinotage's offering, or else a much simplified version like mine.

Or else I set the scene, we all roll init and everyone has 24 hours to post and then I resolve all actions... in Init order.

The other thing is I'm mostly a benevolent DM, if the story is working and cool things are happening- congrats you get the drop on the bad guys and we go PCs first.

If it's a surprise then my guys go first and you're effectively jumped.

This is completely new to me, so I'm open to any and all suggestions.

Cheers Goonalan.

PS No-one has good Init in your team save the Thief and he's not got Improved Init, I understand that's not the point I'm just saying.


----------



## Ballad009 (May 17, 2011)

do you still want players or are you full??


----------



## Goonalan (May 18, 2011)

Ballad009 said:


> do you still want players or are you full??




Sorry my friend, we're full- you're third reserve.

Cheers Goonalan

Happ hunting.


----------



## Ressurectah (May 18, 2011)

*Charge*



Goonalan said:


> PS No-one has good Init in your team save the Thief and he's not got Improved Init, I understand that's not the point I'm just saying.





We will see how this turns out, since as you all imagine, I will be that crazy SOB who will mostly charge whatever he sees first.
I am aiming at higher initiative, but I need to take care of the BAB and dmg output first ;-)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2011)

Many DMs prefer 'group' initiative and actions in order, but I was also in a game (that got finished, something not the norm in PbP) who used the standard initiative, resolving each players action turn by turn. People tend to post faster when they know they are the only person the others are waiting for.


----------



## Goonalan (May 20, 2011)

Just to say I'm going to try and upload the maps here also (see below), hopefully I can update them pretty often so you can see exactly what's going on.

goonalan

Can someone check that you can 1) access the map, 2) see it in full size (2560x2048) and 3) download it.

Pretty please.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (May 20, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Just to say I'm going to try and upload the maps here also (see below), hopefully I can update them pretty often so you can see exactly what's going on.
> 
> goonalan
> 
> ...




Unless I'm doing something wrong, I'm unable to download it. I AM able to access and see full size.

Nevermind! I was able to download. All's well.


----------



## Pinotage (May 20, 2011)

Yip, map looks good to view and download.

On another note, I'll be away on business next week Tuesday and Wednesday so I'll be unable to post during that time.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 20, 2011)

Just to say got the votes in from-

Larryfinnjr
Hairychin
Pinotage

Missing-

Walking Dad
Ripjames
Ressurectah

I know Ressurectah is having internet problems, he's out and about as part of his job, therefore I'll extend the deadline and feedback the results as soon as.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

Tactics:

We should start to focus our attacks on one enemy at a time. Most have no penalties for being bloodied, but recharge nasty attack.

Also, did we start with weapons in hand or not? Regarding how 'hard' you, Goonalan, rule in such situation I may consider taking the quickdraw feat.


----------



## Pinotage (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Although perhaps late in this battle without drawing OA.

Not sure about the weapons, but I posted earlier that Kazzagin had readied his, so assumed he was good to go.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (May 27, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Tactics:
> 
> We should start to focus our attacks on one enemy at a time. Most have no penalties for being bloodied, but recharge nasty attack.
> 
> Also, did we start with weapons in hand or not? Regarding how 'hard' you, Goonalan, rule in such situation I may consider taking the quickdraw feat.




Of the three PCs so far that have acted, I allowed Kazzagin to go without the draw because he stated (I thought) in a previous post that he had his weapon out and shield ready before him- and he was mostly just looking about.

I don't mind if you state that at all times- except when busy with two hands that you have one or two weapons drawn, as long as I can see it in the text somewhere. In fact I am happy to presume this.

That said if character X is clearly doing something that requires two hands to accomplish then I presume they have sheathed their weapon and ask the players do likewise- as in presume the same.

What I don't want to do though is have us hang on 24 hours while someone reposts their actions because they forgot... I will probably let players get away with it once, but then remind them about the rule.

So, to recap- I presume you have weapons and shield at the ready.

If your PC is doing something with one hand then you either put down your shield, or sheath a weapon.

If using two hands then- obvious really.

Please make it clear what you have in your hands in the text is the ideal answer.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump

And just to remind ripjames (Mike) when he returns still awaiting your votes from the speeches, way back at the start- 1st 2nd 3rd... pretty please.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2011)

I assume that Thorgrimm drew his weapons before the surprise round, right?

I will be on a family trip this weekend wit no guaranteed Internet access.

Thorgrimm will charge the enemy, ending on 30 AM or AN (one will be free, he is next in line and doing a marauder's rush attack. Rolls are below.

another glorious miss. I hope the curse will be lifted soon


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been reading the IC thread to this game and I am sooooo jealous of you guys.  The tone of the adventure is exactly what I look for in games, and [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] 's (I've been pronouncing it GOON-a-LAN) prose is excellent.  Keep up the great posts!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 6, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I've been reading the IC thread to this game and I am sooooo jealous of you guys. The tone of the adventure is exactly what I look for in games, and @Goonalan 's (I've been pronouncing it GOON-a-LAN) prose is excellent. Keep up the great posts!




As we've all learned, it's Go-On-Alan...interesting story....   

And yes, he's Pee-Fenominal. Spot on writing. I'm counting myself VERY lucky to be part of this story.

Huzzah, Goonalan!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> As we've all learned, it's Go-On-Alan...interesting story....
> 
> And yes, he's Pee-Fenominal. Spot on writing. I'm counting myself VERY lucky to be part of this story.
> 
> Huzzah, Goonalan!!




That's awfully nice of you guys, shucks- thanks.

By the way the Gaffer has a terrible secret, alas the guys failed to discover it, perhaps in the future...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> By the way the Gaffer has a terrible secret, alas the guys failed to discover it, perhaps in the future...




You bastard! Tease!  I missed the whole clod though the Underdark... never even got to talk up that whole business with me being a woman an' all. Bah - me and the Gaffer got some talkin' to do when this is over......


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> You bastard! Tease!  I missed the whole clod though the Underdark... never even got to talk up that whole business with me being a woman an' all. Bah - me and the Gaffer got some talkin' to do when this is over......




If you get out alive- things are not going too well at the moment, ceratinly Kazz is up to his neck in it and it could get a whole lot worse.

I counted the squares for the Ogre three times, and every time I made it- the thing moves 8 squares per move, and thus...

I see Daily Powers and Action Points in your (immediate) future.

I think I said at the start that this scenario was a toughie, I TPK'ed a group in this one, although (ahem), they got a little further than you lot have so far...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 7, 2011)

We are in deep doo-doo, that's for sure.....

I'm having a hard time thinking of a way to get Kazz to safety. If he can hang on, he'll get whatever healing I can get to him, but man, that ledge is simply treacherous and with no room to move. 

Any ideas, gents?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> That's awfully nice of you guys, shucks- thanks.
> 
> By the way the Gaffer has a terrible secret, alas the guys failed to discover it, perhaps in the future...
> 
> Cheers Goonalan



Let me guess: He is a really ugly woman posing as a man?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

Phew!  Can somebody explain to a total 4e noob how that ogre managed to move that far in 1 round? Even at speed 8 it looks impossible unless it moves in 10 ft. squares and not 5 ft. squares. Colour me confused.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Phew!  Can somebody explain to a total 4e noob how that ogre managed to move that far in 1 round? Even at speed 8 it looks impossible unless it moves in 10 ft. squares and not 5 ft. squares. Colour me confused.
> 
> Pinotage




Move 8 AF44, followed by charge for a further 8 squares = 16 squares... straight in to your grill.

Here's the map before the Ogre moved-

048 The Ravine- Kazzagin makes his stand

As you can see the Ogre is 16 squares away from you, however even if he was 17 squares away then he has a Reach 2 so he could be attacking you from one square short.

I promise I would never cheat anyone... 

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, got it. Thanks. Subtle differences in how charging works in 3.5e and 4e. It looks like 4e allows 'partial charges' (in 3.5e speak) which you couldn't do in 3.5e unless you were in the surprise round.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> OK, got it. Thanks. Subtle differences in how charging works in 3.5e and 4e. It looks like 4e allows 'partial charges' (in 3.5e speak) which you couldn't do in 3.5e unless you were in the surprise round.
> 
> Pinotage




In 4e a creature can move further still, it can chose to run (Speed +2) = 10, then Charge 8- it would be at -5 to hit because of the run but...

Some creatures have even more bonuses to charge actions- Orcs for instance get extra movement for free. The point being that 3.x and 4e are the same game (name) but at times (rules) worlds apart.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I right in saying that Kazzagin can take move actions (so 2 per action) to swim to the surface to tread water? So on this round he can Second Wind, Swim (Move) and Swim(Move)?

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 7, 2011)

How deep is the water in the river? Am I right in saying that a DC 12 check will allow him to swim 2 squares upwards as well to break the surface and take another breath?

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> How deep is the water in the river? Am I right in saying that a DC 12 check will allow him to swim 2 squares upwards as well to break the surface and take another breath?
> 
> Pinotage




I put the answer in my reply to your turn in the IC thread, however

You can spend 3 turns underwater, then the endurance checks start- and that's not good.

DC12 moves you 2 squares.

Double move DC12 (x2) moves you 5 squares.

You get +2 on your Athletics if you abnadoned your shiled (Minor action)

You drift 2 squares anyway with the current- which is in generally the right direction.

You can Action Point, you'll be getting one back after this fight anyway...

The Ogre is going to get sorted soon, and then he's coming the same direction as you.

The Ogre moves faster than you.

The Ogre has great Athletics check.

The Ogre's head will be out of the water- the water is 8 feet deep, he's 9 feet tall.

I think that's about it...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 8, 2011)

Seems like Thorgrim's curse of rolling 1's has spread to Kazzagin. Two rounds of similarly dismal rolls... The dicebot hates me! 

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to say tomorrow (and the next day) are (or maybe) very busy for me, the likelihood is-

Thursday
Work till 6
Prep for game 6-8
Maptools game 8-1 AM
Sleep

Friday
Work till 5 or 6
Freedom catch up in PBP

So my visits may be infrequent, sorry but you know how it is.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

From hereon in the 24 hour rule is in play- you have 24 hours to post from the last player's (in Init order) turn.

Example 1- 

I post my reply et al and state Player 1 is next to play followed by Player 2, then Player 3, then Player 4.

Therefore Player 1 has 24 hours to post, Player 2 has 24 hours from Player 1s post and so on.

If, using the above order, Player 3 posts ahead of Player 2 then this does not change the fact that Player 2 has 24 hours to post their reply from the time Player 1 posted.

I will post any missed Player turns.

Feel free to post out of sequence if you think that you can do so safely.

Hope this is okay.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 12, 2011)

What Kazzagin was hoping to do was not climb the tower (because quite frankly that's just as bad as trying to swim for him) but hold on and drag himself along to AN17 on the beach. Kind of like hanging on to the edge of a swimming pool and just moving around while your body is still in the water. I was hoping this would be easier than swimming or climbing and he could do it at half-speed without any checks?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> What Kazzagin was hoping to do was not climb the tower (because quite frankly that's just as bad as trying to swim for him) but hold on and drag himself along to AN17 on the beach. Kind of like hanging on to the edge of a swimming pool and just moving around while your body is still in the water. I was hoping this would be easier than swimming or climbing and he could do it at half-speed without any checks?




You'd need to make checks- to be honest from where you are if you can make one check Athletics DC10 then you're on to the very edge of the beach- move normal from there (going around the huge clump of fungi). Also on dry land you can run (Speed +2).

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

Herobizkit will be joining us to play Mardred, I've had no reply from ripjames for two or so weeks now, the understanding is Hero will play Mardred until ripjames returns.

However if ripjames doesn't return for a good while then Hero will get the spot, make him welcome guys.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome, Herobizkit. Hope you have a great time gaming with us.

Pinotage (Kazzagin)


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks.  I may just get your poor dwarf rogue killed for being unlucky in the first couple of rounds. :X

Speaking of, does anyone have any 'slide', 'pull' or 'push' powers so I can get out of melee and start ranging that big boy Ogre?  I can't stand while Prone or I'll get a free OA on me, and I can't shift or be shifted while prone either.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 21, 2011)

Far as I know, standing does not provoke OAs. Leaving the square w/o shifting would, a la a crawl (move 1/2 speed). And I've always played that forced shifts do not provoke either, even from the prone (though forced movement would). I believe that's 'by the book' but I could be mistaken.

Of course, I defer to whatever Goonalan says.

As for this combat itself, looks like we've committed now to the close-quarters fight...Cinara's gonna try and get around the back to provide flanking.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Thanks.  I may just get your poor dwarf rogue killed for being unlucky in the first couple of rounds. :X
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone have any 'slide', 'pull' or 'push' powers so I can get out of melee and start ranging that big boy Ogre?  I can't stand while Prone or I'll get a free OA on me, and I can't shift or be shifted while prone either.






larryfinnjr said:


> Far as I know, standing does not provoke OAs. Leaving the square w/o shifting would, a la a crawl (move 1/2 speed). And I've always played that forced shifts do not provoke either, even from the prone (though forced movement would). I believe that's 'by the book' but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Of course, I defer to whatever Goonalan says.
> 
> As for this combat itself, looks like we've committed now to the close-quarters fight...Cinara's gonna try and get around the back to provide flanking.




Here we go-

1) Standing does not provoke Opportunity Attacks- OAs only come when you attempt to 'Move' not 'Shift' out of the square you are in. You can stand using your 'Ambush Trick' move action- no problems.

2) While the Ogre Zombie has a Reach 2 attack it does not gain OAs within it's reach- so you're safe to move anyway.

3) Forced movement does not provoke OAs.

4) Crawl is a Move Action- you remain Prone and move half your speed, you provoke OAs but the Ogre is two squares away and see point 2) above.

The point is where you are is safe- I did it on purpose because I am a nice DM and want you to get through this.

You can stand as your Move Action using your Ambush Trick Move and then have Combat Advantage over the Zombie Ogre- then fling your Dagger at +2 To Hit (with Sneak Attack and/or Backstab- Free Actions, if you wish).

Just to make it clear with Combat Advantage, Backstab and Sneak Attack you are-

+11 To Hit (+6 normally- +2 Combat Advantage & +3 Backstab)
1d4+5+1d6 (Backstab)+2d8 (Sneak Attack)damage

Miss and your Backstab is used but providing you get combat advantage, which you should every round with Ambush Trick then you get the extra 2d8 sneak attack every round, and the +2 To Hit for Combat Advantage.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh.  I assumed the Orge could smack anyone within reach, since the main advantage of Reach is OA's when people close into melee.  But I suppose he's a Zombie, so he's limited to partial actions... but he moved and attacked too... unless that's his special ability.  Ah, 4e, you make-a no sense. 

Re: Ambush Trick.  The text reads "You move your Speed" as opposed to "You move up to your Speed".  As it reads, it appears to me that you need to move your full speed for the power to work.  But hey, if I can shift... oh wait, shift =/= move in the combat maneuver sense, is it... but hey, if you're gonna give me free OA's, awesome.

Lastly, in addition to the gear I haven't added yet, Mardred doesn't appear to have a Daily power.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess at this point you are beginning to realise that this is a killer scenario, well... it is- I spoke to Harley Stroh about it (he wrote it) and he confessed that he had only had the 4e rules explained to him when he wrote it. He was kinda guessing about some stuff, Goodman Games, and Mr. Stroh tend to write scenarios which are much more challenging than the run of the mill WOTC fare.

I've DM'ed this scenario previously, as I said some time ago, it resulted in a TPK after three encounters- you're on your third encounter now. Just to reassure you however this wasn't the encounter we TPK'ed at last time.

After the TPK the players were so annoyed they rolled up new Dwarves (we played it with Dwarves last time- same intro) and headed back in- at which point they kicked ass, no further deaths although several times they got close again to individual (and group) demise.

The guys (and one gal) that played it were all new to D&D 4e, in fact four of the five players had never played an RPG previously- this was the fourth scenario they had played (ever). 

The ones before this were-

Keep on the Shadowfell (1 PC Death- the guy that had played D&D, and 4e previously funnily enough).

Sellswords of Punjar (another Goodman Games scenario- 3 PC Deaths)

Thunderspire Labyrinth (no deaths)

This one came next.

Just to say I am trying to help you along a bit- the first Encounter I made much easier, it was originally 5 Fire Beetles- each one getting a go with its 3d6 Fire Spray attack.

The second encounter with the Ogre and the Ragged Dwarves I reduced the defences of the Dwarves and the Ogre on the fly, and made the Ogre -2 To Hit while it was in the water, but didn't enforce the rule for you guys.

In this encounter I have again dropped the defences of the bad guys...

My point is I'm trying to give you a boost, and that's fine by me- I want a great story and dramatic action.

You may however want to consider some more OOC chat- it would have been possible to get clear of the Ogre (including Mardred) reverse in to a much better environment, possibly with Readied Actions and have mullered (got four of you around the Ogre) the beast and taken them down one-by-one in a choke point.

Obviously this kind of tactics is a lot harder to do because you are not around a table, everything takes much longer to work out. The other factor is you have no leader, I don't mean someone dishing out the healing I mean someone saying- this is what we should do, and everyone agreeing, or not agreeing but doing it anyway.

Again, this is not a problem, I enjoy the chaos of it all. It needs to be said however it is very much harder to disengage from a fight than it is to plan the place to stage the fight. Once you're in, then... well, you're pretty much in.

So why am I writing all of this, two reasons-

1) Sorry, this is a hard scenario, there will more than likely be more deaths... It's not you playing badly, its just... a terror. Remember though, that's a good thing- complete this and you get to tell the tale.

2) It's been done before, I've seen it- it took Daily Powers and Action Points, and tactics, and good dice rolls... But it can be done. 

And here's the thing- you can do it!

Perhaps with a little more OOC chat et al.

Good Luck- Bottoms Up!

2)


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Heh.  I assumed the Orge could smack anyone within reach, since the main advantage of Reach is OA's when people close into melee.  But I suppose he's a Zombie, so he's limited to partial actions... but he moved and attacked too... unless that's his special ability.  Ah, 4e, you make-a no sense.
> 
> Re: Ambush Trick.  The text reads "You move your Speed" as opposed to "You move up to your Speed".  As it reads, it appears to me that you need to move your full speed for the power to work.  But hey, if I can shift... oh wait, shift =/= move in the combat maneuver sense, is it... but hey, if you're gonna give me free OA's, awesome.
> 
> Lastly, in addition to the gear I haven't added yet, Mardred doesn't appear to have a Daily power.




Text from Ambush Trick-

You dodge and weave, making a feint that causes your foe to turn and lose track of you.

At-Will        Martial
Move Action      Personal 

Effect: You move up to your speed. Until the end of your turn, you gain combat advantage against enemies that are within 5 squares of you when you attack and that have none of their allies adjacent to them.

Next...

4e is a different beast, you'll have to unlearn some stuff for previous editions, I've been in-game since the first Red Box so I've had to unlearn stuff again and again.

There are some creatures which have the ability to make OAs within their Reach, the Ogre Zombie is not one of them- I guess he's not a bright chap.

He's an Essentials Build Rogue- ripjames built him, not my choice, they have no Daily Powers.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Heh.  I assumed the Orge could smack anyone within reach, since the main advantage of Reach is OA's when people close into melee.  But I suppose he's a Zombie, so he's limited to partial actions... but he moved and attacked too... unless that's his special ability.  Ah, 4e, you make-a no sense.
> 
> Re: Ambush Trick.  The text reads "You move your Speed" as opposed to "You move up to your Speed".  As it reads, it appears to me that you need to move your full speed for the power to work.  But hey, if I can shift... oh wait, shift =/= move in the combat maneuver sense, is it... but hey, if you're gonna give me free OA's, awesome.
> 
> Lastly, in addition to the gear I haven't added yet, Mardred doesn't appear to have a Daily power.








Text from Ambush Trick-

You dodge and weave, making a feint that causes your foe to turn and lose track of you.

At-Will        Martial
Move Action      Personal 

Effect: You move up to your speed. Until the end of your turn, you gain combat advantage against enemies that are within 5 squares of you when you attack and that have none of their allies adjacent to them.

Next...

4e is a different beast, you'll have to unlearn some stuff for previous editions, I've been in-game since the first Red Box so I've had to unlearn stuff again and again.

There are some creatures which have the ability to make OAs within their Reach, the Ogre Zombie is not one of them- I guess he's not a bright chap.

He's an Essentials Build Rogue- ripjames built him, not my choice, they have no Daily Powers.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 21, 2011)

@ Hero: in 4e, there's a difference b/t Reach and Threatening Reach - the latter allows the creature to OA w/in its reach. 

@ DM: you're doing awesome and, while I'm happy most of us are still alive, I'm all for terror, danger, and threat of death around every corner. and again while I'm happy you're not pulling punches, I'm glad you've realized that maybe some of the encounters have been overpowered and are doing the right thing by tweaking where appropriate to make it a balance, yet deadly fight. Kudos!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> @ Hero: in 4e, there's a difference b/t Reach and Threatening Reach - the latter allows the creature to OA w/in its reach.
> 
> @ DM: you're doing awesome and, while I'm happy most of us are still alive, I'm all for terror, danger, and threat of death around every corner. and again while I'm happy you're not pulling punches, I'm glad you've realized that maybe some of the encounters have been overpowered and are doing the right thing by tweaking where appropriate to make it a balance, yet deadly fight. Kudos!




LOL- actually I'm lolling a lot here... I'm genuinely terrified you're going to get squished big time, see my last turn with the Ogre Zombies. This is a magnificently bad-ass scenario.

The kudos goes to Harley and the Goodman gang.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

This is a great game with a great DM. Perhaps we (the players) could be a bit more tactical (the leader blocking the way instead of the defender, more movement to provide combat advantage, etc) and we should definitely roll better 

BTW, Goodman games is working on a game you start a 0 level: 20 should go in, 4 come out alive and earn their first level.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

Chalk another one up for 4e rules changes for me. I really thought that Mardred would draw an OA there, and hence Kazzagin rushed in to divert attention to allow him a chance to out of there. I even posted at the time that the situation demanded retreat and that we couldn't fight an ogre when there were only two squares to fight it from. Ack! And on the charge he couldn't use anything other than a basic melee attack.

Encounter Powers, Actions Points and Daily Powers are going to be required, I think. Wasn't aware of the radiant damage bonus, so that'll help with a few of Kazzagin's attacks, although I'm not sure he can stay there for another hit without going down.

That said, it's Len and Kazzagin and with Krogan's shift, there's two attacks heading that ogre's way. With a little luck!

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

Just looking over Len and Kazzagin's sheet and noticed that Stand Your Ground allows an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked prone. Is that applicable here?

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Just looking over Len and Kazzagin's sheet and noticed that Stand Your Ground allows an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked prone. Is that applicable here?
> 
> Pinotage




Yes it is, schoolboy error- it's odd because you are all Dwarves I forget that you are all Dwarves... if you see what I mean. In my other groups with one Dwarf guy I kinda peg them- draw an asterisk so that I remember, forced movement one less and save vs Prone.

So... I'll go and make the save for you... as it's in my turn- post #362 IC, alas the roll is a '3', you are Prone.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Chalk another one up for 4e rules changes for me. I really thought that Mardred would draw an OA there, and hence Kazzagin rushed in to divert attention to allow him a chance to out of there. I even posted at the time that the situation demanded retreat and that we couldn't fight an ogre when there were only two squares to fight it from. Ack! And on the charge he couldn't use anything other than a basic melee attack.
> 
> Encounter Powers, Actions Points and Daily Powers are going to be required, I think. Wasn't aware of the radiant damage bonus, so that'll help with a few of Kazzagin's attacks, although I'm not sure he can stay there for another hit without going down.
> 
> ...




Just to fill you in, generally the bigger they are the more extra damage they take as regards Radiant damage and Undead, so if you manage to inflict 1 HP of Radiant damage on the Zombie Ogre then... because of his vulnerability he takes 10 extra damage.

So you just need to hit him with radiant and you burn a hole in the bastard...

Go for it.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

If Len delays after Grim, and the map remains as it is, Grim can use his ranged at will again. On a hit he can pull the ogre so that Kaz and Len can flank it.

Edit: To late...


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Just to fill you in, generally the bigger they are the more extra damage they take as regards Radiant damage and Undead, so if you manage to inflict 1 HP of Radiant damage on the Zombie Ogre then... because of his vulnerability he takes 10 extra damage.
> 
> So you just need to hit him with radiant and you burn a hole in the bastard...
> 
> ...




Thanks. Unfortunately the dice cursed Kazzagin, but blessed Len! Too late to post now, but the actions are up if you want to resolve them.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> If Len delays after Grim, and the map remains as it is, Grim can use his ranged at will again. On a hit he can pull the ogre so that Kaz and Len can flank it.




Hopefully Len has brought it down with his critical hit!

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Hopefully Len has brought it down with his critical hit!
> 
> Pinotage




It was down to the extra d6 cold damage for Len's magical battleaxe, alas I rolled a '1', leaving it with 4HP, then Grimm stepped up.

Ogre Zombie #1 hits the floor.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Did we ever get a winner for the opening speeches? Or were we waiting for ripjames to vote? (wasn't sure if this happened while I was gone or not)

If so, who won?

If not, are you still hoping rip comes back? Or maybe have Hero break the tie (last I remember, 2 characters had 10 points?)


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Did we ever get a winner for the opening speeches? Or were we waiting for ripjames to vote? (wasn't sure if this happened while I was gone or not)
> 
> If so, who won?
> 
> If not, are you still hoping rip comes back? Or maybe have Hero break the tie (last I remember, 2 characters had 10 points?)




No winner, if you'd like to get Hero to vote then that would be great (sorry a little bit of job-sharing going on here).

Tell him to message me with his 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

And you're right- there are two PCs on 10 Pts.

Cheers Goonalan

PS It just got nasty in-game, check it out.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure, I can vote.  I'm in Canada - I'm expected to vote on everything at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm thinking we have a good opportunity here to... RUN! If Krogan can take #2 down and then move up the corridor, we can all hopefully follow him and get away.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> I'm thinking we have a good opportunity here to... RUN! If Krogan can take #2 down and then move up the corridor, we can all hopefully follow him and get away.




You also note that these things are slow moving, not like the Ogres-

Ogre Moves 8
Zombie Ogre Moves 4

But be careful of their reach...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

And this just in- Herobizkit has just delivered unto us the votes from the Canada jury for the speeches- you remember way back at the beginning... when you were safe, you remember then?

Anyway <drum roll>

In third place with 8 points... 

LEN!

In second place with 12 points... 

KAZZ!

And in first place, with 13 points...

CINARA!

Cinara wins an ACTION POINT... which is no bad thing, to be used as soon as she likes.

Thank you for taking part.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Cinara! Your speech was excellent!

Pinotage


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 23, 2011)

WOOT!  Should come in handy, I dunno.... NOW!   LOL!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to remind you Thursday night is Game night, I'll do the reply for Krogan and then more than likely have to get down to sorting out for my maptools game.

I'm at work tomorrow till 5-ish, so slow turn around till then also.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

So, do we flee? in which direction? Forward or moving back?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 24, 2011)

Krogran and Kazzagin are about to get wacked by the first ogre, after which I think we try and not get trapped between the first and the second. I'd suggest we get out the where Grim is, though we'll have to see how everything goes.

Pinotage


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 24, 2011)

I was moving around to flank ol' #2, but now I'm free to ambush trick either or.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Krogan also came up with this idea, here are the rules-
> 
> You can indeed seperate the limbs from the body but you have six seconds  between the time they die and the time they reanimate, basically one  round of attacks- only they reroll Initiative and so animate at a new  time in the next round.
> 
> ...




Attacks versus immobile/helpless characters are 'autocrits' in 4e. Hacking on the head/neck of an 'dead' enemy doesn't sound harder for me.

Sorry for being argumentative, but this sounds very un-4e for me. I enjoy something like this in AD&D, but dislike to meshing systems to much.

May I suggest something like a skill challenge? Some try to hold down/ bind the ogre while the other roll their attack bonus instead of a skill?

Maybe 5 success before 2 failures. And all that while someone else has to occupy the other active ogre.
If we fail the ogre is fully up again and we have to retry once it is dead again.

Just a suggestion, but this uses a bit more the 4e system. Scratch it if you dislike the idea.

Grim is fully fine with fleeing instead


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Attacks versus immobile/helpless characters are 'autocrits' in 4e. Hacking on the head/neck of an 'dead' enemy doesn't sound harder for me.
> 
> Sorry for being argumentative, but this sounds very un-4e for me. I enjoy something like this in AD&D, but dislike to meshing systems to much.
> 
> ...




Hmmm...

I just looked again through the rules and I see the following-

Helpless
While a creature is helpless, it grants combat advantage and can be the target of a coup de grace.

&

Coup de Grace
Sometimes, you have the opportunity to attack a foe who is completely defenseless. It’s not chivalrous to do so, but it is viciously effective. This action is known as a coup de grace.

COUP DE GRACE: STANDARD ACTION

Helpless Target: You can deliver a coup de grace against a helpless enemy adjacent to you. Use any attack power you could normally use against the enemy, including a basic attack.
Hit: You score a critical hit.

Slaying the Target Outright: If you deal damage greater than or equal to the target’s bloodied value, the target dies.

So...

From the above you get Combat Advantage, you still have to make a To Hit roll, if you hit you do a Crit- is that right?

My problem lies in the fact that the creature has no HP, it's dead- therefore I suggested a much easier To Hit, with the above rules you just get a +2, unless I'm not seeing it right- feel free to step in, I'm very reliant on the compendium here.

In essence that would mean you need to hit AC18 (if you were targeting AC) to hit the Zombie Ogre... using the above rules.

My suggestion was to make it all defences 10- I figure you can hit the thing.

The creature has no HP so you can't coup de grace it, you can't kill a dead thing until it is alive- if you see what I mean.

I had in mind a number of HP to hack through a limb, I was treating the creature as an object- it has low defences, and a set number of hit points to destroy (sever).

I have no problem with questioning the rules, likewise I have no problem with making this a Skill Challenge (as suggested). I would however like to work out where my above interpretation went wrong, just because I like to learn.

And of course I don't think you're being argumentative, this is a group game in which a lot of the rules are subject to interpretation- particularly as they do not cover such eventualities as- chopping through dead, soon to be not dead, Ogre Zombie's limbs... 

Please reply then I'll make a ruling.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

Seems I misremembered coup de grace. You need to hit, but you don't roll your regular damage, just your 'crit' dice.

For hitting, we get the bonus/penalty for hitting a prone target in addition?

I found no rules for attacking objects, but bursting, smashing and breaking are str rolls. Not Grim's strongest ability. I will go with your interpretation . Will you allow my slam to 'push' away limbs from the body, if I roll high enough? Or do we have to use 'slashing' weapons?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 25, 2011)

wow, yes this sure is a conundrum with the now dead, not totally dead, undead, soon to be re-undead not dead undead ogre. hmmm....

i'm like/with you, goonalan - i love to question/play with the rules when 1) the players come up with something unexpected and 2) when it means it keeps the story moving. i'm personally ok with any interpretation... would be much easier around a table than in-between posts. and, like WD, Cinara's totally fine w/ breaking for the cave and making our stand there.....

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - obviously your new character is a revenant... but what class? i noticed only 2 surges... vampire? spooky goodness!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Seems I misremembered coup de grace. You need to hit, but you don't roll your regular damage, just your 'crit' dice.
> 
> For hitting, we get the bonus/penalty for hitting a prone target in addition?
> 
> I found no rules for attacking objects, but bursting, smashing and breaking are str rolls. Not Grim's strongest ability. I will go with your interpretation . Will you allow my slam to 'push' away limbs from the body, if I roll high enough? Or do we have to use 'slashing' weapons?




The bonus for Prone is Combat Advantage for those making Melee attack and -2 To Hit for those using Ranged, so... 

Can't combine Combat Advantage with Combat Advantage = no stack.

My measure seems doable still, and easier from my perspective to judge whether a limb is severed, to recap-

State which limb

Roll To Hit

Roll damage

For the bonus tell me a skill you are employing and make a roll, or else RP a little and I'll adjudicate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> ...obviously your new character is a revenant... but what class? ...



Sorry, this is a secret between Goonalan and me


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't know he even *had* a new character. 

... unless ...

Goonalan is letting him play the Gaffer!

HMMM...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

You may wish to consider posting here more often- telling your comrades what you intend to do, or else offering advice, it doesn't always need to be IC.

I run two PBP, the other game the players are on their 6th encounter, much simpler encounters than yours- three of them were skill challenges, but they tend to post OOC nearly as much as they post in-game. Just simple stuff like-

Leave square ?? free for me, I'm going to take out (whoever).

Or just to ask questions-

Are we going in, or shall we rest here...

Or,

All concentrate fire on...

Or, 

(Whoever) go for a sneak and see what you can see.

I think the players in the other PBP stop by the OOC thread before heading to the IC thread much of the time- just to see if there's any chatter about what to do next.

I appreciate it's difficult to stay in character all the time in the IC thread, if you want to chat and make suggestions then don't hesitate to use this thread. I appreciate you've all got busy lives, we're moving fast in the IC thread, a little more chat here and less action in the IC is fine by me, if we get a consensus going.

To reiterate this is a incredibly tough scenario, you're doing well, but it doesn't get any easier- I promise. Hairychin will be back but... well, he's waiting for the right time... be reassured he'll be back in full force though.

Good luck and happy hunting.

Cheers Goonalan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2011)

I have subscribed both the IC and the OOC thread. If both have new posts, I read OOC first.

BTW, some PBP DMs dislike any tactical talk outside in-character talk. Good it isn't the case with you


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> I have subscribed both the IC and the OOC thread. If both have new posts, I read OOC first.
> 
> BTW, some PBP DMs dislike any tactical talk outside in-character talk. Good it isn't the case with you




No problems, I think it's worth saying out loud- about the OOC stuff, that's all.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 4, 2011)

*About time...*

I should ask...
How do you subscribe to the posts? I know there is an easier way to follow the treads. I am currently using the bookmark the page and email notification... If I had to go directly from enworld to this threads I couldn't do it... any advice?
Second.. which is more important...
Anyone want to vote, if we should take a long rest? We already lost two characters, and the Ogre encounter was tough as nails... I am beginning to think we need every advantage on our side. I have 3 surges left, which I will probably burn trough the next encounter, and then I will have to take a long rest...
I vote for the long rest before the goblins....although, I have a sexy new axe which I am eager to try ;-)
Anyway.. lets hear from the rest of the gang...


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 4, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> I should ask...
> How do you subscribe to the posts? I know there is an easier way to follow the treads. I am currently using the bookmark the page and email notification... If I had to go directly from enworld to this threads I couldn't do it... any advice?
> Second.. which is more important...
> Anyone want to vote, if we should take a long rest? We already lost two characters, and the Ogre encounter was tough as nails... I am beginning to think we need every advantage on our side. I have 3 surges left, which I will probably burn trough the next encounter, and then I will have to take a long rest...
> ...




At the top of the page under the page numbers there's a Thread Tools menu that'll let you subscribe. To view them, click Settings (next to Profile/Settings) and they show you new posts in the subscribed threads. If there's nothing under Settings is a List Subscriptions that'll show all as well.

I think we can take another encounter, as long as it's not a long one!

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Can I use an action point in the surprise round?

Grim has a blast 3 daily. From 85L (one move action) he could hit all chess players (standard or AP).

If not he will just use Total defense, as he has no line of sight to 86N, the other goblins are to far away and his charge attack is very bad.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Can I use an action point in the surprise round?
> 
> Grim has a blast 3 daily. From 85L (one move action) he could hit all chess players (standard or AP).
> 
> If not he will just use Total defense, as he has no line of sight to 86N, the other goblins are to far away and his charge attack is very bad.




Alas-

Limited Action: If you get to act in the surprise round, you can take a standard action, a move action, or a minor action. You can also take free actions, but you can’t spend action points. After every nonsurprised combatant has acted, the surprise round ends, and you can act normally in subsequent rounds.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks. I this case Grim will just be defending himself.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 5, 2011)

*Krogan*

Grim, you should use your daily ASAP. This one is going to be one bitch of a fight. I was wandering if you were a controller, since we need some crowd control in our ranks. I hope we will have more luck on our dice, since we need to hit fast.. and hard...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 5, 2011)

Will do, if I can hit at least 3 enemies. But sorry, he is a striker , but he has a push and a pull at-will.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2011)

Grim is in 85P and invisible. Please don't area attack him


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Grim is in 85P and invisible. Please don't area attack him




Grim in N88 and Invisible- sorry, sudden change of plan.


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 6, 2011)

*Huzzah*

I might say, that I am proud of my team so far.. hope we could keep this up...
And having a mage (supposedly ) in our ranks is great asset. We will see what she can do...Kathra, you go girl! ;-)


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 6, 2011)

*Just a thought*



Walking Dad said:


> Will do, if I can hit at least 3 enemies. But sorry, he is a striker , but he has a push and a pull at-will.




That is great! we could teamwork to pull/push our enemies from me so I could charge more frequently...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Zoki remember another +1 To Hit and damage with your new greataxe, I think the last charge was only +8, surely that should be +9 with the extra +1 for the charge now.

And on a crit it's an extra +1d8 from the axe, so a charging Crit is-

17 (axe 1d12+5 max) + 8 (1d8 Charge bonus max) + 1d12 (greataxe high crit) + 1d8 (magic item crit), not bad, or 27 to 45 damage.

Howling Charge Crit, 33 to 51 damage.

Desperate Fury Crit (no charge) 33 to 51 damage.

And

Swift Panther Rage Crit (no charge) 43 to 61 damage.

Not bad for 1st Level.

And after the Crit you Rampage... if there's anything left.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Just to remind you that I'm gaming this evening, I may get a chance to slip in and update for an hour or so but no more, also I'm busy all of tomorrow so I'll be back on it Friday afternoon probably.

However from there I'm off work until mid-August... think about that.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 7, 2011)

*I know*

I realized that I have left out the +1 in my charge...
Also, I could have swift charged the nasty wolf # 1, but I am not that eager to get 5 attacks in the next round, tho. Good thing I didn't, since Cinaras DR5 is going to help.. a lot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Does ongoing damage of the same type stack? Is 'untyped' considered it's own type? I only know that different sources of 'resist all' don't stack.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 7, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Does ongoing damage of the same type stack? Is 'untyped' considered it's own type? I only know that different sources of 'resist all' don't stack.




Same thing for OG...from the Compendium:

*Ongoing Damage*

Start of Your Turn: You take the specified damage at the start of your turn. Example: If you’re taking ongoing 5 fire damage, you take 5 points of fire damage at the start of your turn.

Saving Throw: Each round at the end of your turn, make a saving throw against ongoing damage. If you succeed, you stop taking the ongoing damage.

Different Types of Ongoing Damage: If effects deal ongoing damage of different types, you take damage from each effect every round. You make a separate saving throw against each damage type.

*The Same Type of Ongoing Damage*: If effects deal ongoing damage of the same type, or if the damage has no type, only the higher number applies. Example: You’re taking ongoing 5 damage (no type) when a power causes you to take ongoing 10 damage. You’re now taking ongoing 10 damage, not 15.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> I realized that I have left out the +1 in my charge...
> Also, I could have swift charged the nasty wolf # 1, but I am not that eager to get 5 attacks in the next round, tho. Good thing I didn't, since Cinaras DR5 is going to help.. a lot.




Swift Charge is encounter power, so it's once per encounter...

I just tried typing up the third wolf's attack- I'm all over the shop, so very tired, it's going to have to wait until tomorrow alas, and I'm busy till late afternoon I think.

Sorry for slowing us down.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Same thing for OG...from the Compendium:
> 
> *Ongoing Damage*
> 
> ...




Yeah, I read that, only my rules computer (player called Simon) says- damage from different sources do stack, so if you take three bite attacks from three different creatures you have three lots of the ongoing damage and need three saving throws to get rid... I'm of the opinion that it doesn't stack however. But I'm going to e-mail a friend.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a little Open Office spreadsheet with a bunch of stuff on, I'll update every now and then- perhaps at the end of each encounter, it's just so you can skim it and see where you're at and what you have done.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. Thanks. It's actually quite a good idea. I'm in another PbP which we've been playing actively for more than 5 years and I wish now that we had something like this to just summarize all the action through the years.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Nice. Thanks. It's actually quite a good idea. I'm in another PbP which we've been playing actively for more than 5 years and I wish now that we had something like this to just summarize all the action through the years.
> 
> Pinotage




I do one for all of my games, send to the players mid-wekk just to remind them usually. You should see the size ofthem after a year and a half though- last campaign we played 78 sessions, the XP table just seemed to go on for ever, and the list of all the bad guys that had fallen was titanic.

Cheers anyway.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2011)

[MENTION=15194]Pinotage[/MENTION]

how many handaxes has Kazz? If you can keep throwing, you can keep your divine challenge on range to a foe with no ranged attack  very useful 

not useful this round, as you already used all your actions, but something to consider for later...


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=15194]Pinotage[/MENTION]
> 
> how many handaxes has Kazz? If you can keep throwing, you can keep your divine challenge on range to a foe with no ranged attack  very useful
> 
> not useful this round, as you already used all your actions, but something to consider for later...




I looked at that, but the Divine Challenge states something along the lines of 'you have to end your turn adjacent to the opponent' otherwise the mark ends. Kazz has 4 handaxes, so two more to throw, but not sure if he can use Divine Challenge. He can't use any of his other powers with ranged attacks.

Pinotage


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

I still need to sort out my gear... I should have a crossbow, and some idea of how many daggers I have left. 

I also don't come in here often enough.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

Divine Challenge is adjacent or attacking


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 10, 2011)

@Goonalan : I'm not familiar with line-of-sight rules.  I want to send Mardred to N-93 and use Stealth to hide (ideally to let the wolves pass by and come up from behind, getting me into Flanking position).  Do my allies count as concealment for this purpose?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I still need to sort out my gear... I should have a crossbow, and some idea of how many daggers I have left.
> 
> I also don't come in here often enough.




I also like the idea of a crossbow but the essentials version of the Rogue only allows for +2 damage (which you are getting now with your daggers and shortbow) for hand crossbows (not any other crossbow).

Therefore the best to hit weapon for the essentials rogue to throw is a Dagger. +6 To Hit 1d4+5 damage

The best damage weapon is a Short Bow. +5 To Hit 1d8+5 damage

Hand Crossbow meanwhile +5 To Hit 1d6+5 damage.

How many daggers have you got left- why not say 8.

Here's the thing, Mike isn't coming back- clearly, so Mardred is yours if you'll have him- what I suggest is you get himk to level 2, and after this fight you're going to on the way to two/thirds there, then when you hit Level 2 we'll remake Mardred in your image. A rogue still but total revamp from the beginning...

If you like yo can go with the original Rogue which is wayyyyyyy better and has some devestating Daily Powers- Blinding Barrage, and much better To Hit rolls... 

What do you think?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> @Goonalan : I'm not familiar with line-of-sight rules.  I want to send Mardred to N-93 and use Stealth to hide (ideally to let the wolves pass by and come up from behind, getting me into Flanking position).  Do my allies count as concealment for this purpose?




Sort of, the problem is you're throwing in to combat and the wolves may not know where you are but the Goblin Underboss has certainly seen you- remember I said as much when you hit him with your dagger.

Guess who controls the Wolves... that's right.

I know what you want to do and it must be really frustrating but the only chance you have is move (stealthily) to N93 and stay hidden- which is pretty improbable. Even then how do you get in to flank, because the wolves are going to move up all together... If you ready an action then you can only do one thing- so you can't move and then attack- unless you call it a charge when you have to move at least 2 squares.

The other problem is I think your comrades want to use N93 to get three across, they don't want to let the wolves go by- they want to hold them there... I think.

Really the only way is to let the Wolves in to the first chamber and when they spread out just use Ambush Strike and Thrown Dagger... I think the essentials build Thief you've got is a crap build, particularly in comparison with the regular build. Obviously it gets much better as you go up levels but...

I think you should just do what you can, and come to this place and ask your friends to help out.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 11, 2011)

[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: I agree on all counts.  New Rogue, non-Essentials, new gear... 

My plan for Mardred was going to involve staying hidden until the Super-friends got them just past N93, then pop out and go melee behind the monsters... it was largely dependent on their smashing the wolves' heads in by now, or at least one of them.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]: I agree on all counts.  New Rogue, non-Essentials, new gear...
> 
> My plan for Mardred was going to involve staying hidden until the Super-friends got them just past N93, then pop out and go melee behind the monsters... it was largely dependent on their smashing the wolves' heads in by now, or at least one of them.




Then that's what we'll do- start working it out now, if you need help then post here.

That's presuming you have access to some sort of builder or books?

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

A couple of points-

1. At the end of this fight Krogan is going to be out of Surges and probably on 70% HP max... You have doen really well, honestly- and you're going to find yourself in a safe place. I think before you started this encounter you said you'd go for one more- may I suggest that this is indeed the last encounter for today.

I appreciate some of you are healthy and well but this is a terrifyingly difficult scenario, you need everyone healthy.

If this is the case- please reply, then do not hesitate to open the flood gates- APs and Daily Powers, just a thought.

And,

2. When you come to a halt I will sort out the healing and the short rest for you, then I will presume that you are going to have a search- I will do this one area at a time, and then present you with you findings et al. I'll roll your Perception checks for you, I'm not going to make it easy, you're not just going to find everything- there'll still be space for further discoveries (unless you all roll ridiculously high checks).

Hope this is okay for you?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 4e PHB here.  My only question is, how do you want me to generate scores?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> I have a 4e PHB here.  My only question is, how do you want me to generate scores?




Stat buy, or use a preset selection.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not specifically, but I can do so next  turn.  Note that I have zero melee powers, so getting flank is paramount  if I'm to REALLY help.



The character is an essentials martial class, so his basic attack is boosted... that said, yes, flank is important, more so for a rogue.

If we can get the wolves down (they have not a that high HP), we could use our greater numbers to surround the goblin, instead of walling it.

And let's try to focus damage 
I vote wolves down first.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll second that.  I had one Encounter power, so I was hoping against hope to really slam the Goblin.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll concur on comment that we should focus on the wolves. Kazzagin should be able to hold off the boss for the others to get the wolves down. Particularly need to get everything away from Krogan as quickly as possible as he has no healing surges left. So, kill the wolves and then let's concentrate on the boss.

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

Has Kazz still Lay on Hands available? It uses Kazz HS, not the targets (Krogan).

*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). *You* spend a  Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit  Points *as if* they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 12, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Has Kazz still Lay on Hands available? It uses Kazz HS, not the targets (Krogan).
> 
> *Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). *You* spend a  Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit  Points *as if* they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.




No, unfortunately not. He's got his own Second Wind, and his daily that lets somebody else use a Healing Surge which still wouldn't help Krogan. If Krogan has got a ranged weapon it might be worth him falilng back and Cinara taking his place up front. Either way, we need to get the wolves down because that'll keep the goblin on Kazzagin and be extention away from Krogan.

Pinotage


----------



## Ressurectah (Jul 12, 2011)

*Krogan*

I need to fall back.. and quickly.. With the dice going soooo good on my  behalf . I need to step back from my current position. I am not at house at the moment, and will be back on thursday night. Internet here is lousy and I will try to post, but probably cant do it more than once a day.
If I am not able to post, use your colective genious to try to keep me alive . If not... fukc it.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, Krogan is Prone, which means unless someone has an Ally shifting Power, he can't shift out of melee this round...

... Which means I'm likely going to step into N-93 to tighten the line.

Farewell, mighty Krogran. :/


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Well, Krogan is Prone, which means unless someone has an Ally shifting Power, he can't shift out of melee this round...
> 
> ... Which means I'm likely going to step into N-93 to tighten the line.
> 
> Farewell, mighty Krogran. :/




Just to help you out for next time, there's a move action called 'crawl', you remain Prone and can move half your speed- however it provokes opportunity attacks...

Just to let you know.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

*Genius*

Kathra has a power called Phantasmal Assault- it's an At Will Standard action vs Will (generally the lowest score for most everything- so has the best To Hit chance). It does damage and grants Combat Advantage to all.

Mardred's Essentials Rogue build is having problems getting combat advantage- he needs to be in flank, or the enemy needs to not be adjacent to any (of the enemies) allies. So the Wolf needs to be away from the Goblin, and vice-versa.

Only Kathra has a power that grants combat advantage...

Mardred gets +2 to hit (as does everyone else), and does an extra 2d8 damage once/round on a hit with Combat Advantage...

I appreciate that you folks are the other side of the globe from each other but this (alas for some) is a tactical board game version of D&D that loves 'synergy'.

I think if you want to take down the Wolf and the Goblin quickly you should perhaps persuade Kathra to keep casting Phantasmal Assault- it appears to be an absolute gem, and on a hit one of the most dangerous At Will powers I have ever seen.

In fact I would argue the most dangerous At Will I have ever seen.

The fact that the creature hit also cannot make opportunity attacks (which Big Uppity is real good at- even if he misses an adjacent ally gets a to make an attack) that's just marvelous.

To reiterate if you had hit Big Uppity with this last round Kathra (try again with your action point) then Krogan could have walked away from trouble.

If you're having problems using your powers (Mardred) then you need to post here to get people to help you out, or find ways of making CA easier.

Sorry if I'm labouring the point but this, as you are coming to comprehend, is a killer scenario.

Talk to each other people.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

The issue with 'synergy' is that the players must know each other's characters inside and out... and I'm still trying to keep everyone's name in check.  Heck, I don't even know what's on our party, since two (?) PC's have died and have since been replaced.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

Goonalan, maybe it would be a good time to place Grim in the RG, so the others can see his capabilities?

Once the wolf is dead (what seems likely know) we should give up the wall and swarm him from all sides. This will give CA to many of us and Grim may finally use a melee power.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

what was the goblin hiding behind in M92? You need at least concealment to start hiding AFAIK. Grim ignores darkness and would like to do some hiding himself. Let's see who find the other first


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> The issue with 'synergy' is that the players must know each other's characters inside and out... and I'm still trying to keep everyone's name in check.  Heck, I don't even know what's on our party, since two (?) PC's have died and have since been replaced.




LOL

Of course your right.

But synergy starts with one guy saying- I have a problem with X, then the other guys offer solutions.

I play two PBP games, one of the players in the other game has a power which allows him to grant a Basic Attack for someone else- he rolls the other guys attack though, there's no stoppage- we don't have to wait for the other guy to step up.

I'm just terrified that in comparison this game is at times... unco-ordinated, I like that- I like that you are mad Dwarves out to bash and... whatever.

But you seem to keep getting yourself in trouble, and some of it- and I appreciate I have the ultimate hindsight, is down to the fact that you play as individuals.

I appreciate that this form of the game is difficult to play as a team, I'm sure you play in other versions of the game- round the table my players have any number of 'tried and tested' strategies.

I used to play a campaign with some guys that had never played D&D (or any other RPGs before)- it lasted 18 months, got to Level 14 or so, although it's only on hold- we may go back to it.

The cleric had a power that even on a miss granted Combat Advantage, result after the first round the Thief would usually delay till just after the Cleric.

The Wizard had a power that would gather the enemis up in one place, he used to only use it after the Fighter had got in the middle of them- the fighter then would follow up with Burst 1 then AP Burst 1 power.

I'm not saying they would do these all the time, what they did do- and this is perhaps because they had no idea what they were doing at the start is say- I have a power that does this... how do I best use it?

I particularly remember the Rogue saying that without combat advantage his turns were less interesting- from there on the other players tried to find ways to help him out.

I realise I'm a whinning bugger, and I don't do this just to piss you off. I genuinely wish I would just shut up at times but... I don't, I'm terrible at work- I get in to trouble all the time by asking stupid questions, or pointing stuff out that would be best left unsaid.

I love this game we've got going here- I'm just left cringing at times asking- why don't they...

I know... I know... I should just play the game on my own, but realise this- so far, save Big Uppity the enemies have been fairly dumb buggers, when I get to the clever ones then I'm going to be trying to kill you...

Good will to all Dwarves.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Goonalan, maybe it would be a good time to place Grim in the RG, so the others can see his capabilities?
> 
> Once the wolf is dead (what seems likely know) we should give up the wall and swarm him from all sides. This will give CA to many of us and Grim may finally use a melee power.




Feel free to add Grim to the RG.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> what was the goblin hiding behind in M92? You need at least concealment to start hiding AFAIK. Grim ignores darkness and would like to do some hiding himself. Let's see who find the other first




In particular see the example below-

STEALTH (DEXTERITY)
Armor Check Penalty
Creatures use the Stealth skill to conceal themselves from enemies, slink past guards, slip away without being noticed, and sneak up on others without being detected.

        Action: The check is usually at the end of a move action, but it can be at the end of any of the creature’s actions that involve the creature moving.
        Opposed Check: Against the passive Perception of each target creature present. If the creature moves more than 2 squares during the action, it takes a -5 penalty to the Stealth check. If the creature runs, the penalty is -10.
    A creature can make a Stealth check against a target only if the creature has superior cover or total concealment against that target or if the creature is outside the target’s line of sight. Outside combat, the DM might allow a creature to make a Stealth check against a distracted target, even if the creature doesn’t have superior cover or total concealment and isn’t outside the target’s line of sight. The target might be focused on something in a different direction, allowing the creature to sneak around it.
        Success: The creature becomes hidden from the target. Being hidden means being silent and invisible (see “Invisibility").
        Remaining Hidden: The creature remains hidden as long as it meets these requirements.
    Keep out of Sight: If the creature no longer has any cover or concealment from a target, it doesn’t remain hidden from the target. The creature doesn’t need superior cover, total concealment, or to stay outside line of sight, but it at least needs partial cover or partial concealment from a target to remain hidden. A hidden creature can’t use another creature as cover to remain hidden.
    Keep Quiet: If the creature speaks louder than a whisper or otherwise draws attention to itself with a noise, it doesn’t remain hidden from any creature that can hear it.
    Keep Still: If the creature moves more than 2 squares during an action, it must make a Stealth check to remain hidden, with a -5 penalty, or a -10 penalty if the creature runs. If any creature’s passive Perception beats the check result, it doesn’t remain hidden from that creature. 
    Don’t Attack: If the creature makes an attack, it doesn’t remain hidden.
        Not Remaining Hidden: If the creature takes an action that causes it not to remain hidden, the creature retains the benefits of being hidden, such as combat advantage, until the action is resolved. The creature can’t become hidden again as part of that same action.
    Also, if an enemy tries to enter the creature’s space, the creature doesn’t remain hidden from that enemy.

    Example: After shooting a goblin with her crossbow, Keira uses acrobatic maneuver to move 4 squares through a doorway into an adjacent room. From her new position, the goblin does not have line of sight to her, so she can make a Stealth check to become hidden as part of the movement of her acrobatic maneuver. Because she moved more than 2 squares, though, she takes a -5 penalty to her Stealth check. She rolls a 12, adds her Stealth check modifier (+9) and subtracts the penalty for movement for a result of 16. Her check result is higher than the goblin’s passive Perception of 13, so she is hidden from it. The goblin moves during its turn, but Keira still has partial cover from it even after the goblin’s movement, so she remains hidden. During her next turn, Keira uses a rogue power that allows her to move 2 squares before her attack. She moves 2 squares out into the open to get a clear shot and then shoots the goblin. Because her movement and attack are both part of the action that causes her to be no longer hidden, she retains the benefit of being hidden until after the attack is resolved. She gains combat advantage and deals her Sneak Attack damage to the goblin. Keira can then use her move action to find a new position from which to make a Stealth check to become hidden again.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm... looks like it's time for our Dwarves to show what true ninja we can be.

Also, I bought a D&D Insider subscription via PayPal, but the system doesn't recognize that I did, and I can't access it.  Then I went to Orders and the website showed that the order was submitted... but not processed.  Then it gives me a link to go to D&D Insider, but it's not active.  Did I just throw away 10 bucks?



> I love this game we've got going here- I'm just left cringing at times asking- why don't they...



I know you send me tactical advice... do you send tactical advice to the other players as well?  Do they follow said advice?  Does that mean, then, that you are basically directing the PC's AND NPC's and therefore playing the game yourself?  I hope not! 

If you want to control everything, write a book.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Hmm... looks like it's time for our Dwarves to show what true ninja we can be.
> 
> Also, I bought a D&D Insider subscription via PayPal, but the system doesn't recognize that I did, and I can't access it.  Then I went to Orders and the website showed that the order was submitted... but not processed.  Then it gives me a link to go to D&D Insider, but it's not active.  Did I just throw away 10 bucks?
> 
> ...




You've asked me the question before, and I replied before... nope- just you.

And after you asked I stopped giving advice...

I write screenplays, I don't have the stamina for a book. I teach people how to write for a living, that's my job- and how to make documentary films, and starting next year how to design narratives for electronic games. 

As to your DDi account go here for a walkthrough-

DDI Order walkthrough

There are a bunch of questions at the bottom of each page, and at the end a link to a help page- e-mail cutomer services thing.

Mine took about 24 hours and I've not had a problem with it since.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, mine's already good to go.  LOL Impatience is a virtue, remember? 

Also, I am jealous.  I want to write screenplays too.  But, see above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> ...
> 
> Example: After shooting a goblin with her crossbow, Keira uses acrobatic maneuver to move 4 squares through a doorway into an adjacent room. From her new position, the goblin does not have line of sight to her, so she can make a Stealth check to become hidden as part of the movement of her acrobatic maneuver.
> 
> ...




Rephrase: Why is M92 not in line of sight for us. We should have seen it around the corner, and then nothing, but he just disappeared in a square we had line of sight to. And if he couldn't maybe the farer movement gave him a penalty on the stealth check


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Rephrase: Why is M92 not in line of sight for us. We should have seen it around the corner, and then nothing, but he just disappeared in a square we had line of sight to. And if he couldn't maybe the farer movement gave him a penalty on the stealth check




I honestly don't understand what you are asking.

This is the line from the Combat:

Goblin Boss- Shift M95. Move ?? Stealth check 19.

The Goblin did three things- shifted to M95.

Moved around the corner and made a Stealth check as part of that Move- as per rules above-

Creatures use the Stealth skill to conceal themselves from enemies, slink past guards, slip away without being noticed, and sneak up on others without being detected.

Action: The check is usually at the end of a move action, but it can be at the end of any of the creature’s actions that involve the creature moving.

A creature can make a Stealth check against a target only if the creature has superior cover or total concealment against that target or if the creature is outside the target’s line of sight.

Which it has at the end of its move- around the corner.

As per the example.

You wrote-

You need at least concealment to start hiding AFAIK

The rules state, and the example given show that you can use stealth as part of any move, and at the end of a move, and when you have concealment etc. the Goblin used Stealth as part of a move, at the end of the move and with concealment- it went around the corner and in to the next chamber.

Sorry if I'm not getting it.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 14, 2011)

Does the goblin leader take damage because of Kazzagin's mark now that he's run away?

Interesting discussion on synergies, particularly for a 4e noob like myself. Can't see any particular ones that would benefit Kazzagin - his powers all look like hitting to me. 

That said, I found it very useful if people attached their character sheets to their posts, because I could then read the power description once they've used it and see how it works. All in the name of learning. Would it be too much to ask for people to start doing that again?

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Does the goblin leader take damage because of Kazzagin's mark now that he's run away?
> 
> Interesting discussion on synergies, particularly for a 4e noob like myself. Can't see any particular ones that would benefit Kazzagin - his powers all look like hitting to me.
> 
> ...




Alas no...

Effect: You mark the target. The mark lasts until you use this power again. The mark also ends at the end of your turn if you didn’t engage the target, meaning you neither attacked it during your turn nor are adjacent to it at the end of your turn.
Until the mark ends, the target takes radiant damage the first time each round when it targets any of your allies with an attack power that doesn’t include you as a target. The damage equals 3 + your Charisma modifier.
    Level 11: 6 + your Charisma modifier radiant damage
    Level 21: 9 + your Charisma modifier radiant damage

But Cinara has spotted the bad guy- so get to it.

It would be good if people started sblocking their character sheets again, I'm all for it.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Does the goblin leader take damage because of Kazzagin's mark now that he's run away?
> 
> Interesting discussion on synergies, particularly for a 4e noob like myself. Can't see any particular ones that would benefit Kazzagin - his powers all look like hitting to me.
> 
> ...




Synergy wise for Paladins one of the easiest ways is to provoke OA, particularly with undead creatures, it goes a little like this.

Kazz Divine Challenge big nasty Undead dude (hopefully one with a crappy MBA).

Player B runs around big nasty undead dude- Undead dude takes OA at Player B- best use another defender or someone with high defences.

Auto triggers Kaxx's Divine Challenge for 5 Radiant damage- big nasty undead dude vulnerable to Radiant takes an extra 10 damage.

Ta da 15 damage at the risk of one OA.

You can only do it once/turn because he only takes the damage once/turn but...

I've seen it done with a 14th Level Paladin, with a 14th Level Fighter playing the runa round guy- he hardly ever gets hit- result the Undead dude (with Vul Radiant 10) was taking 21 HP damage/turn just from a Move action. And the Defender guy was getting flanking with the Paladin every time.

Sometimes you have to work out that avoiding getting hit is not the best option, risk has its rewards.

Obviously doing the same trick with a Fighter's mark in place of the Paladin's challenge once/turn is just as nasty too. 

The bad guy either takes the OAs and gets blasted for doing so or the PCs just get free CA whenever they want.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm off to play D&D in the real world, I'll be back later on to see what you have been up to- I'll be pulling a late one tonight so don't hesitate to post.

Thank you.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 14, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Alas no...
> 
> Effect: You mark the target. The mark lasts until you use this power again. The mark also ends at the end of your turn if you didn’t engage the target, meaning you neither attacked it during your turn nor are adjacent to it at the end of your turn.
> Until the mark ends, the target takes radiant damage the first time each round when it targets any of your allies with an attack power that doesn’t include you as a target. The damage equals 3 + your Charisma modifier.
> ...




Ah, OK. So the damage is only done if the marked creature attacks somebody else, not takes another action. Got it.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 14, 2011)

From the look of the most recent map, the goblin's gone and put himself in a square where only one of us can get him at a time. I suggest then, that Cinara attacks, and Kazzagin follows with a mark and a handaxe. The goblin takes the radiant damage from the mark because he has to hit Cinara. Cinara then attacks and shifts, allowing Kazzagin to charge it and hit him? Make sense?

Pinotage


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 14, 2011)

Cinara can't attack since she's already moved and is too close to charge. So i'm all for pinning him in until someone else gets here and then backing out.

Depending on DM's call, we 'might' be able to squeeze in a 2nd, but i'm not sure....  DM?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

> Moved around the corner



This, you didn't say we saw him moving around the corner. Now is everything clear


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> This, you didn't say we saw him moving around the corner. Now is everything clear




Post #635

Big Uppity

The Goblin burbles something in his foul tongue and then... departs- back the way he came, a quick dart back sees him safely out of the range your weapons and then he's off... around the corner and out of sight.

Bugger!

The Defence Council rests your honour...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2011)

But you mechanic ooc said we last saw him in the square he shifted to...


> Shift M95. Move ?? Stealth check 19




I wanted ()
Shift M95. Move around corner to ?? Stealth check 19

I thought he might have hidden in M95. As I said, everything is clear and this is a great game!!

I totally dig your style, if you have an opening in any other game of yours (in addition to this), please PM me!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> But you mechanic ooc said we last saw him in the square he shifted to...
> 
> 
> I wanted ()
> ...




No Problems, thinking of starting a 3rd PBP but wondering if it will be too much...

Still not sure as of yet.

Thanks for the kudos, I'll be clearer next time.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

*NOTICES.*

1) I'm going to be away at a film festival 21-23 (that should be Thursday to Saturday), I may attempt to log in and reply to stuff at some point but I doubt it. I will more than likely check back in on Saturday night- because I'll be missing you all by then, if not it'll be Sunday 24th before I'm back to it.

2) I'm moving office, and doing lots of other stuff at work (in my own time) between Monday 25th and Friday 29th, I think I'll actually be 'in work and busy' for three days. Don't slow down your posting during this period, its just that you wont get your fairly instant replies, I'll be home for 4 PM or thereabouts even if I am in work- I'm going to be continuing to take it easy.

3) Your PCs are fast approaching Level 2, this is generally the point where people declare themselves un/happy with their PCs. When you reach Level 2 I will allow you to rebuild your character- as much or as little as you like, anything goes- as long as it stays the same name and the same function ie Defender, Striker etc.

I allow this because in almost all of the games I have DM'ed in RL, and via Maptools- people are keen to try something new but by the time they've been in x encounters they're hankering for... whatever it was they were going to build before the latest shiny character class came out and grabbed there attentions.

I'll say it again- you can rebuild your PC at Level 2 if you are unhappy with it, as long as you retain the name and the function then ANYTHING goes.

This includes adding in THEMES.

After level 2 then the rules apply, you stick with what you've got, I may be persuaded to allow you to change two powers/feats/skills at a later level but there better be a good reason. We go by the book from then on...

Questions?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 17, 2011)

Gents,

Apologies for my absence. I've been on duty since 5am yesterday morning and we had a horrible accident that resulted in one of my Soldiers being killed last night. This is the first free moment I've really had and I plan to be in bed in about 15 minutes. 

I've got duty again tomorrow, and I'm hoping to be in enough of a state of mind to properly post. I did quickly glance over the IC chat... of course she would love to have the warhammer to help keep the baddies locked down. And I think she'd welcome Kathra to the fold while being a bit grossed out by Grim (but in a good way!). I'll do my best to get back to posting soon.....


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

I touched on this IC.

My new level 2 Mardred is staying Rogue, but going all Hammer happy.  With Dwarven Weapon Training and Lethal Hammer Training, I'll be using a 1d10 weapon for all of my melee rogue stuff.  I hope to be putting gross amount of damage on the beasties.  

That's why I was eyeballing that snazzy new Warhammer.  The Dagger is a great tool for me right NOW, and will serve in the future as well.  Plus, returning.  Mmmm.

I often forget that Rogues are Strikers and their job is to hit enemies hard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

All magic weapons are now returning... were the things under the stone  panel already checked for being magical? Maybe the chain is a ki-focus  or holy symbol...

Need some input:
shall I go Holy Symbol (protects from CA) or Ki-Focus (extra damage vs bloodied) expertise?
Grim is a bit fragile HP wise, has not many HS, which speaks for HS, but his role is Striker which would favor Ki-Focus...

His attacks are mostly melee with one accurate ranged vs will I grew to like.

Personally I favor HS in the moment, but I always tend to favor defense...

larryfinnjr: Sorry to hear that. Lack of posting is totally understandable (IMHO) in this case.

PS:
For Themes: Dips on 'Explorer'


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 17, 2011)

What are Themes?


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Themes are available ni the Character Builder.  It's basically a free +2 to a skill or adding a skill to your list.  Glad they added these; reminds me of Occupations from d20 Modern.


----------



## Pinotage (Jul 17, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> ...thinking of starting a 3rd PBP but wondering if it will be too much...




Sign me up as well if you do.  Though, having DM'd several games for many years I know how taxing it can be.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> What are Themes?




In the Character Builder you could add in a little fluff for Background, get a free +1 on Perception and a free +1 on Stealth or whatever for having a backstory that involved you been abandoned and brought up by wolves/badgers/gnomes/mittens or whatever... that kind of thing.

Dark Sun introduced Themes, so a character could be a Human Fighter but also his theme would be Dune Trader or Gladiator, or Noble Adept, or Wasteland Nomad or a few others- basically you had a job, a place you fit in to society.

Each theme obviously helps you with your characters backstory and contains a list of does and don'ts- stuff your PC can and cannot do due to there Theme, no biggies- just bits of fluff mainly.

With themes came a bunch of bonuses (to fit the theme), maybe some extra starting equipment, and best of all a load of new encounter/daily powers for you to chose from.

Themes proved so popular they rolled it out to main game...

Reminds me of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay kinda.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

Rockin'est DM eva! Can't believe you 'drew' Big Uppity's map for us! Absolutely outstanding.

My apologies again to the group for my absence. Last few days have been a struggle. I think I'm basically back in the swing now.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 21, 2011)

And goodnight... heading off tomorrow, alas I'll not be able to get on-line at all until sometime Saturday when I get back- probably the evening.

Feel free to post...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 23, 2011)

Was playing around with lvl2 options for Cinara when I realized I may have found a bug in the CB: Dwarves aren't supposed to suffer the speed penalty for heavy armor (Encumbered Speed racial feature), but Cinara's speed shows a 5. Can anyone confirm/deny?

Also, I plan on keeping her Warpriest build and adding the Noble Theme...thought it a great step up from the whole Bottom Dwellers notion to what she _thinks_ she should be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

5 is the unarmored speed for dwarfs, They are as fast as humans in heavy armor and slower in light/no armor.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Was playing around with lvl2 options for Cinara when I realized I may have found a bug in the CB: Dwarves aren't supposed to suffer the speed penalty for heavy armor (Encumbered Speed racial feature), but Cinara's speed shows a 5. Can anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> Also, I plan on keeping her Warpriest build and adding the Noble Theme...thought it a great step up from the whole Bottom Dwellers notion to what she _thinks_ she should be.






Walking Dad said:


> 5 is the unarmored speed for dwarfs, They are as fast as humans in heavy armor and slower in light/no armor.




Cool with the Noble, as Walking Dad says Dwarf = speed 5.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 28, 2011)

Bumping this, since I haven't seen it in a few days.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 31, 2011)

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] your past 2 attacks have been BAD ASS! awesome!!!!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2011)

H is stealing my luck


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2011)

Meh, I was feeling some heat from the man upstairs - needed to show him that randomness fixes most issues. *lolz*

Also, at [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - om nom nom munch slurp.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

What do you think, gang?  Chase it down like suckers, or try our luck further ahead with a non-Stunned Kazz?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Ain't goin' anywhere wi'out Kazz....


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

We could wait for Kazz to 'un-stun' and hunt it then down. Don't want to encounter ghul-Uppity and ghul-Gaffer later...


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

I think Gaffer is already a Revenant or some kind of Undead... he does have a terrrrible seeeeecret...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> What do you think, gang?  Chase it down like suckers, or try our luck further ahead with a non-Stunned Kazz?






larryfinnjr said:


> Ain't goin' anywhere wi'out Kazz....






Walking Dad said:


> We could wait for Kazz to 'un-stun' and hunt it then down. Don't want to encounter ghul-Uppity and ghul-Gaffer later...






Herobizkit said:


> I think Gaffer is already a Revenant or some kind of Undead... he does have a terrrrible seeeeecret...




Kazz's Stun is over, he was Stunned by Ghoul #3, who is now dead, so his Stun ends- I've messaged him to say so, waiting on a reply- sorry, my bad.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol 'k, now are we going to blow our Action Points on a now not-life-or-death encounter?  I'm thinking I'd better hang on to mine and just chill out until the Ghoul commits itself.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, since Kazz's turn came up late last night UK time I've been asleep and afterwards at work. For reference, I don't always get a chance to post from work, so my normal posting hours will largely be early evenings UK time.

Anywho, I think we need to hunt it down, but let's not rush after it and get ourselves strung out. Stick together and move methodically, and we'll catch it. It's aquatic after all so maybe it's heading for water elsewhere. I'm sure Big Uppity will warn us if he sees it.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 6, 2011)

Just wanted to post a notice that I'll be on holiday from 14th to 30th of this month. i'll be unable to post during that time. Please NPC Kazz, and try not to get him killed! 

Pinotage


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

I too will be on vacation from Aug 27th to Sep 4th. I'll have internet access though, so I'll still be able to post now and then, just possibly not as often as I am able to now.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Just wanted to post a notice that I'll be on holiday from 14th to 30th of this month. i'll be unable to post during that time. Please NPC Kazz, and try not to get him killed!
> 
> Pinotage




Looking for a volunteer to NPC/bot Kazz 14th to 30th- first come first grabbed...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

- I'll share the load with Kazz with someone, since I'll be gone for part of the time he will... I'll bot Kazz from the 14th until the 22nd. Someone else wanna take the 23rd through the 30th?

- @Pinotage - can you post a clean copy of Kazzigan here to copy/paste?

- DM: what's the little squiggly icon mean on Krogan's token next to the bloodied one? is that the -2 to hit?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

Just doing this for my own tracking of this current chained fight...

Used: Second Wind, Smite Undead, Elemental Legacy, Earthen Hail, 1x Healing Word, Action Point (zero remaining, should get one at end of raven encounter)

Still Have: 1x Healing Word, Stone's Resolve, Nimbus of Holy Might


Cinara 29/14 Surges 10/9- Bloodied. -5 To Hit & All have Combat Advantage.


Turn #1 (Surprise Round- one action only)

Cinara- Move (Run) S113. *Second Wind +2 all defences*. (SW has to be a clerical error, she wasn't even hurt, and was surprise round, one action only)


Cinara- Smite Undead Ghoul #1- Hit 12 Radiant damage +5 (Vulnerable) +3 Fire =20 damage. Shift R114.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Fail.

Cinara- Save vs Stunned- Success.

Cinara- Stand. Earthen Hail Ghoul #3- Hit 14 damage- DEAD & +2 Fort & AC all except Krogan. Healing Word +2 HP Kazz & half damage next hit- no longer Bloodied.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) R101. Second Wind +2 all defences.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) to N89. Action Point. Move (Run) T94.

Cinara- Double Move (Run) AE90.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Just doing this for my own tracking of this current chained fight...
> 
> Used: Second Wind, Smite Undead, Elemental Legacy, Earthen Hail, 1x Healing Word, Action Point (zero remaining, should get one at end of raven encounter)
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Correct, first SW- in error. Sorted now.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> - I'll share the load with Kazz with someone, since I'll be gone for part of the time he will... I'll bot Kazz from the 14th until the 22nd. Someone else wanna take the 23rd through the 30th?
> 
> - @Pinotage - can you post a clean copy of Kazzigan here to copy/paste?
> 
> - DM: what's the little squiggly icon mean on Krogan's token next to the bloodied one? is that the -2 to hit?




        *GM:*  Yes, it's a Cursed Token, I can stack them with different colours, therefore using them to represent -2, which are cumulative...


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 7, 2011)

Gah, just when we were DONE fighting...


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> @Pinotage - can you post a clean copy of Kazzigan here to copy/paste?




The latest version is always attached to my last post, but here it is. Not sure what you meant by a clean copy.

[SBLOCK]Kazzagin
Played by Pinotage
Dwarf Paladin of Pelor Level 1 (XP: 598)

Perception: 11 Insight: 16 Low-light Vision

AC 20 Fortitude 15 Reflex 13 Will 13
Initiative: 0 Speed: 5
Str 18 Con 16 Dex 10 Int 8 Wis 13 Cha 14

Hit Points: 26 / 31 Bloodied: 15 (Death Save 1)
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 7 Surges per day: 10 / 13

Resist: 
Saving Throw: +5 vs Poison.

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: *1 (Minor Action)

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Trained Skills: Heal +6, Insight +6, Intimidate +7, Religion +4.
Other Skills: Acrobatics -4, Arcana -1, Athletics 0, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +1, History -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -4, Streetwise +2, Thievery -4.

Feats: Weapon Expertise (Axe).

Traits:
Stand Your Ground- You move 1 less square with Forced Movement, and get an Immediate Saving Throw to avoid being knocked Prone.

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions.
Melee Basic Attack (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Hand Axe): Range 5/10 +7 vs AC 1d6+4 damage.
Holy Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 Radiant damage. If you marked the target it takes an extra 1 (Wis Bonus) damage.
Valiant Strike (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 1d10+5 damage. +1 To Hit per enemy adjacent to you.

At-Will Powers: Minor Actions.
Divine Challenge: One target in Close Burst 5. The target is Marked by you. The target must include you in any attack it makes, if it fails to do so it takes 5 (3 + Cha Bonus) Radiant damage. The mark lasts until you mark a different creature, or if you do not attack the target or do not end your turn adjacent to the target. You can only use this power once/Turn. Minor Action.
*Lay on Hands: You can use this power 1/day (Wis Bonus). You spend a Healing Surge but regain no Hit Points, one ally you touch regains Hit Points as if they had spent a Healing Surge. Minor Action.

Encounter Powers: Standard Actions.
*Radiant Smite (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 2d10+6 Radiant damage (including Wis Bonus to damage). 

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions.
*Divine Mettle: One creature in Close Burst 10 makes a Save with a +2 (Cha Bonus) bonus. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
Divine Strength: You apply +4 (Str Bonus) to your next damage roll this turn. This is a Channel Divinity Power- you can only use one Channel Divinity Power per Encounter. Minor Action.
*Second Wind: Healing Surge & +2 to all Defences until end of next turn. Minor Action.

Daily Powers: Standard Actions.
Paladin's Judgement (+1 Frost Battleaxe): +8 vs AC 3d10+5 damage and one ally within 5 squares can spend a Healing Surge. Miss: One ally within 5 squares can spend an a Healing Surge.

Conditions:

Equipment: Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Handaxe (4), Adventurer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Belt Pouch, Trail Rations (10), Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (2), Waterskin), Holy Symbol (Pelor), Torch (4), Oil (Pint) (6), Lantern, Climber's Kit, Trail Rations (10), Waterskin, Hempen Rope (50 ft.), Sunrods (4)

+1 Frost Battleaxe (Level 3 Uncommon, 680 gp)

Critical: +1d6 cold damage 

Power (At-Will, Cold): Free Action. All damage dealt by this weapon is cold damage. Another free action returns the damage to normal.

Power (Daily, Cold): Free Action. Use this power when you hit with the weapon. The target takes 1d8 cold damage and is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Gold: 39 gp 6 sp[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> The latest version is always attached to my last post, but here it is. Not sure what you meant by a clean copy.
> 
> [SBLOCK]Kazzagin
> Played by Pinotage
> ...




Heh, I'm not sure what I meant either... and you're awesome at always attaching your char sheet and I'm not. When you leave I'll just grab the last post you made.  

[MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION] But what fun would it be if we weren't?  LOL   I think it's true to our level one-ness... it's hard for me sometimes as a frequent DM and sometime adventurer to not over-play my characters since -I- know so much more than they do. You should see my character's (in)abilities in my other PbP.....


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Gah, just when we were DONE fighting...




Sorry, messaged you twice- waiting on your turn IC.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry no reply all day today - every time I tried to get on EnWorld, it wouldn't connect. This was my last try before bed and huzzah!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

DR helps vs ongoing, right? We might be able to to rescue Korgan!

Every time things look to solve easily something bad happens... great adventure


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> DR helps vs ongoing, right?




It does, but it ends at the end of Cinara's next turn, which comes before Krogan.

WELL PLAYED with Kazz! that'll put a little pep back in to Krogan's step.

Cinara still has a healing word, too, which likely has Krogan's name on it. Focus on the baddies and she'll tend to the wounds. She'll even take a standard action to pop a heal check if needed.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 11, 2011)

Is everybody with me when I say this is a fight we can't win without losing some character?

I think we need to get the hell out of here, or at least get Krogan out of there on a double move, and us out of direct sight of the dwarf so he can't pick us off one by one.

Kazz has no more healing powers left, and neither has Cinara. All we've got are our potions.

I'm thinking if Kazz can draw the raven with Divine Challenge and a handaxe, it'll give the rest of you chance to get to cover from the crossbow.

Pinotage


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like a sound tactic, Pino! Make it so!


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, we should have ignored the Ghoul. 

But true, running seems the best tactic.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey gang,

As it turns out, I'm just not fitting in with this campaign.  I don't know how much of it has been discussed between you all and Goonalan, but as it stands, I'm out.

Sorry I'm not a star player.  Good luck with the game, and I'll still be watching for the fun role-play.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> As it turns out, I'm just not fitting in with this campaign.  I don't know how much of it has been discussed between you all and Goonalan, but as it stands, I'm out.
> 
> Sorry I'm not a star player.  Good luck with the game, and I'll still be watching for the fun role-play.




Thanks for all your efforts.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Bye Hero, sorry to see you go - hopefully Mardred can survive without you!

And speaking of survival - I'm thinking we continue to retreat back to Big Uppity and catch our collective breath (i.e., short rest)... then, when we return to Doctor Trapsalot, we get creative in taking him down... like pulling the tapestry down on him, bum rushing his little hideaway niche and wrapping him up like a burrito. 

As we progress from slightly-bumbling-fools to full-blooded ADVENTURERS and HEROES, I have a feeling that after we deal with him, the group is really going to gel/bond some more!

Let's keep the party going... I hope all are having as much of a blast as I am. This is a TOUGH TOUGH TOUGH adventure (in the way of raw power vs. the characters) it seems... more death than in any tabletop game I've played....   Love it!


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm off. See you all in two weeks.

Sorry to see you go Herobizkit!

Try to survive to Level 2! 

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> I'm off. See you all in two weeks.
> 
> Sorry to see you go Herobizkit!
> 
> ...




Just to recap who's playing who...

Madred- me
Cinara- Larry
Pinotage- 
Grim- Walking Dad
Kali- should be back in by Tuesday evening
Krogan- Ressurectah

Please confirm, and I seem to remember that Larry is going away some time soon- who will be botting Cinara then.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Just to recap who's playing who...
> 
> Madred- me
> Cinara- Larry
> ...




Mardred- PDR  --  got any plans for replacing Herobizkit?
Cinara- Larry
Kazzigan- I offered to bot Kazz from now until the 23nd, still need someone else to do the 24rd through Pinotage's return
Grim- Walking Dad
Kathra- should be back in by Tuesday evening  --  we can one-off for Mr. chin for 2 days...shouldn't be an issue
Krogan- Ressurectah

I have 2 trips coming up:
- Aug 18-21 I'll be on a work trip, but I'll have plenty of internet access and my laptop. I'll be in a conference all day each day though, so I'll only be logging in during the evening hours (CST)
- Aug 27-Sep 4 I'll be on vacation in Cancun...again, I'll have internet and my laptop, but I won't be around as often as usual. I should be able to keep up but I've no problem with someone botting Cinara for a round here and there to keep things moving.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm neither the quickest poster here, nor I have much good fluff, so I'm a bit cautious with offering to control other PCs.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

Just to say, well... two things-

I'm back at work now, which means in combat I'll mostly be posting when I get home- if its RP and I know where I'm at then I can still post at work for a while, teaching don't start for a few weeks yet.

And, I'll be running Mardred for a bit, my intention is to try and get the gang a little more dynamic, and working together more, that's not to say bad stuff is happening in-game. As I've said previously my other PBP is a lot more- tactical, that's probably not the word, they certainly talk to each other more and work things out in the OC thread. I'm going to try to use Mardred to get a bit more of this going on- I don't mind if it happens in the IC thread or here. Although in the IC thread then I'd like us to try and stay in character... and so having said that see my last IC post please.

Oh and congratulations on getting this far... you're doing great guys.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 16, 2011)

<screetching brakes!>

I think it's good we pause for a minute or two here.

hairychin will be back tomorrow and can post his own response to things.

i'm loathe to hog the board with Cinara, Kazz, AND Kathra, while the DM is playing Mardred and WD has yet to post Grim's thoughts. So I'm afraid if I post, as any character, that's the route DM's gonna take.

So, we'll wait for both hairy and WD to chime in, and then off we'll go....   Least we'll have 4 out of 5 players handy.

And thanks for Krogan's props to Cinara, Rezz!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 16, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> <screetching brakes!>
> 
> I think it's good we pause for a minute or two here.
> 
> ...




Krogan posted IC-

Krogan 

If we can unhinge one of the doors or something big that we can use as a screen vs bolts I will gladly carry it and seal of that crazed dwarf. Maybe there is also a way we could produce smoke and make the room difficult for a ranged character to attack. Lets brainstorm  

Mardred likes the idea of the door... that would make a good shield of sorts- certainly it would be hard to hit people behind it if it was a decent sized door (DM Hat on- at least +10 to AC).

Smoke is also a good idea- if we had some fuel then we could throw the tapestries in with the guy, and the fuel- and then light it up... how to keep it sealed, not let the smoke out etc.

But that's some good thinking going on- certainly a door would probably get you all in to position. A fire in with the Trapmaster would at the very least soften him up somewhat...

It's over to you guys, more suggestions- check out the maps, or check out your own powers.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a note, my bro hairychin is not well at the moment, he had a small operation on Monday and is out of it... there's a good chance he wont be back in game for another two weeks.

With that in mind I hope it's okay for us to continue as we are, and... Larry as you're botting Kathra if we need to can you take a spin at creating me a Level 2 version with a theme. I'm certain my bro is not going to be up to this for a while...

If you need the 4e file then message me.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay... so:

Mardred: DM
Cinara: Larry
Kazzigan: Larry (supposedly until the 22nd)
Kathra: Larry (for 2 weeks or?)
Krogan: Ressurectah
Grim: WD

Seems a little lopsided..., the DM and 1 player accounting for 2/3 of all the PCs.

Pinotage is gone until the 1st, and I'm leaving for holiday on the 27th for 9 days.

Also, I'm traveling the next 4 days and will likely only have limited availablity at night through Sunday.

I hate to, but I vote to suspend this thread for a short bit. Let's recruit a new player to permanently take over Mardred. This will likely take a few days, enough time for me to get back. Also will cut into the time both hairychin and Pinotage are gone. Then, you, Paul, take over Kathra until your brother is better, while we continue to bot Kazz until Pinotage gets back.

Thoughts, gents?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

A short suspension may work.

I could try to do the mage in combat situations, but I'm not sure I can hit her character profile for 'fluff' posts.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Okay... so:
> 
> Mardred: DM
> Cinara: Larry
> ...




Done... On hold.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm back from my conference... Paul - what's the word on your brother? How's he doing? He recovering ok?

Any attempts/luck to recruit a replacement for Herobizkit?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> I'm back from my conference... Paul - what's the word on your brother? How's he doing? He recovering ok?
> 
> Any attempts/luck to recruit a replacement for Herobizkit?




My brother wont be in-game for another week or ten days.

No joy as of yet, although to be honest I forgot all about it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> My brother wont be in-game for another week or ten days.




Ok, but how's he _doing?_ Games come and go, but health is forever... 

Please let him know I was asking for him.....


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Ok, but how's he _doing?_ Games come and go, but health is forever...
> 
> Please let him know I was asking for him.....




To be honest, I have no idea- we don't have that sort of arrangement. I didn't even know he was in for an op... I only found out about any of it when I messaged him a couple of times to say where are you game wise.

I will attempt to find out more but me and my bro can happily not communicate with each other for a year or more... no ill will you understand, just in different places leading different lives.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Ho, everyone... been a while since hearing from anyone... 

I truly am hoping this doesn't die on the vine...I really like the game, the characters, the epic feel of the combat at lvl 1. Every encounter's a real nail biter!

I do hope we're all back on the bus once Pinotage gets back, hairychin gets better and back, and I return from my trip. WD and Rez - you 2 still out there? 

Hope all are well!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2011)

Here and ready to continue. I love this game!


----------



## Ressurectah (Aug 29, 2011)

Lock and loaded! Waiting for Paul to kick start this one again.. ;-)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's the low down.

Aiming to start back up again with this adventure next weekend, approx. Saturday 3rd, at which time all those that are coming back should be back.

Pinotage should be back.
My bro (Hairychin) will at least have told me what he's doing- I've had very little info from him so far.
And Mardred's new handler Tiornys should be ready to roll.

So, I'll set it all back up again next Saturday, and then we're off.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure I can point on Saturday. We do a family trip roughly roughly every second weekend, but I will try to be able to post.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Not sure I can point on Saturday. We do a family trip roughly roughly every second weekend, but I will try to be able to post.




NP, just starting the thing back up this weekend, that's all.


----------



## Pinotage (Aug 29, 2011)

Back as well. Ready to start when everything gets going again.

Thanks, Cinara, for botting Kazz while I was away.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

Pinotage said:


> Back as well. Ready to start when everything gets going again.
> 
> Thanks, Cinara, for botting Kazz while I was away.
> 
> Pinotage




We haven't done a lot since you've been away, I'll reboot everything this weekend, actually I'm now aiming for Friday night- more info to follow though.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 31, 2011)

I also may have limited posting time this weekend, as I'll be at a gaming con.  But as long as the hotel has internet, I should be able to get online at least once each day.

Also, hi!  Many of you know me from other games on these boards.  I'll be taking over Mardred and doing my level best to actually have CA and make an attack during every round of combat.  I think I can do that while maintaining his image as a somewhat cowardly sneak....

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I also may have limited posting time this weekend, as I'll be at a gaming con.  But as long as the hotel has internet, I should be able to get online at least once each day.
> 
> Also, hi!  Many of you know me from other games on these boards.  I'll be taking over Mardred and doing my level best to actually have CA and make an attack during every round of combat.  I think I can do that while maintaining his image as a somewhat cowardly sneak....
> 
> t~




Damn, you've got him sussed already...

No matter if people can't leap in over the weekend, we'll start at a gentle pace and I'll just flesh out where we're at and what suggestions have been made etc. Then it's decision time for you guys- but you'll see anyway.

Cheers PDR


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 31, 2011)

Outstanding on so many different fronts - the old guard is still here and wanting to play, the new guard is coming on board at the same time, and Paul the Master already has plans to kills us all. W00t!  

I don't get back from vaca until late Saturday night... and then have plans on Sunday as well. By Monday I'll be back into my regular swing of things for sure.

Very, very much looking forward to picking up where we left off and then some.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like I will be able to post this weekend


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from my brother (Hairychin)-

He apologises but he's going to have to bow out of the game- he was enjoying the play and thanks you all for the fun, but he just doesn't have the time to continue...

Again he's sorry but much too much going on and he's finding that he just can't log in every day, or even every other day.

Back to me-

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a couple people who might be interested...I'll ask around and see if someone wants to join in and let you know either way.

If not, given that we had 6 players, we could ratchet back to 5......


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 2, 2011)

Have a look and see if there's anybody else who can play Kartha. It was useful to have a mage in the party. Given how deadly this module is, I'm not sure we'd survive with only 5 characters.

Pinotage


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I'm off on a business trip Monday and Tuesday next week during which I'll be unable to post.

Pinotage


----------



## tiornys (Sep 8, 2011)

Might I suggest someone make some kind of attempt to alert the slackers that half of the party is in trouble?  In the meantime, Mardred is happy to join a game of cards...what are the rules, again? 

t~


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a little worried about how this is gonna go... it's the dreaded split party! LOL

Other than bee-lining it back to us, I don't know how they're gonna let us know...

I wish it HAD been the other chest they were going for.....  who knows, maybe they can run back up the stairs in such a way the orcsies can't find them/it? I recall it being very difficult to find first time through...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Yeah, I'm a little worried about how this is gonna go... it's the dreaded split party! LOL
> 
> Other than bee-lining it back to us, I don't know how they're gonna let us know...
> 
> I wish it HAD been the other chest they were going for.....  who knows, maybe they can run back up the stairs in such a way the orcsies can't find them/it? I recall it being very difficult to find first time through...



If they're 40-50 squares away, that's only 200-250 feet.  A directed shout ought to carry that far, at least well enough to let us know something is odd.

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> If they're 40-50 squares away, that's only 200-250 feet.  A directed shout ought to carry that far, at least well enough to let us know something is odd.
> 
> t~




Shouting and screaming would do it- but best if it is done inside the cave, i.e. back up the stairs as outside the sound of the waterfall tends to drown out a lot of noise...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi, one antenna of my Internet provider has a malfunction = no Internet at home.

Don't know how long the repair will take, but as the weekend is approaching fast I fear I will be out until Monday.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

Gents - you three are tearin' it UP there! Outstanding! Nice to see a combat go the players' way for a change   Now here's hoping you finish off the one still standing and can track down the swimmer.........

Paul - you gonna play Kathra's part in the card game?


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 15, 2011)

Was going to post, but I'm waiting to see if Grim's action takes the orc down. I think it's gaming night for Goonalan, so I'll wait until the time comes.

Pinotage


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry about that- normal service will be resumed later on this afternoon, I was informed yesterday at about 4.45 that I would be teaching a class 6 to 9- never taught the class or the subject previously.

To be honest I was dead on my feet by the time I got finished and just retired to a darkened room.

Normal service as I said previously about 5.30.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2011)

Will be away the next 48 hrs. If needed, Grimm will follow and ranged attack the orc, but he will not totally separate himself from the group. Will be back Sunday evening my time.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome back, Paul!

Hurry back, WD!

And welcome [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] - newest recruit to the thread. He's a RL friend of mine here in Texas and plays in my PbP on EnWorld as well. He'll be taking over Kathra forthwith.

Feel free and jump in immediately. As you can see, the party's currently split, and Kathra, Mardred, and Cinara are just wasting time in a card game, waiting to hear from Kazzigan, Krogan, and Grim as they went to fetch some wood to make a tower shield. 

Say hi any time and let us know what you need!

Paul - I'm guessing you should fill him in on Kathra's background, as I'm not quite sure WHY exactly she was following us... something to do with backup? It's been a while...


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 20, 2011)

*waves*

Hi everybody!!!  Glad to be part of this various whatnot happening now with the card game and split party and dying PCs and whatnot, buahahahaha!!!!  *ahem*... so.... I'm in the middle of a card game and others are dying.... GO!!!  P.S. I'm the mage, so I know everyone's cards and therefore win.  Go me!!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2011)

Just a brief note to say that I am having lots of problems at work at the moment, same with my Mrs. We work for the same organisation.

Apologies but I'm going to try and get back to the game tomorrow evening.

Again sorry, bad things are happening.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 20, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *waves*
> 
> Hi everybody!!!  Glad to be part of this various whatnot happening now with the card game and split party and dying PCs and whatnot, buahahahaha!!!!  *ahem*... so.... I'm in the middle of a card game and others are dying.... GO!!!  P.S. I'm the mage, so I know everyone's cards and therefore win.  Go me!!




Welcome! Glad to have you join us. Resident Non-Defender here, judging by the amount of dead PCs! :-0

Pinotage


----------



## tiornys (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome, Blutspitze!  I think you have magery confused with psionics.  I don't think Kathra can read minds or use clairvoyance.... 

t~


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

I apologise profusely, particualrly to those that have stuck with this PBP game against the odds, and to Blutspitze and Tiornys that have just joined us- I think I'm going to have to put this PBP on hold.

Me and my partner are experiencing problems with regard to our employer, this is causing no end of strife. People (friends) at work are being made redundant (sorry rationalised), we're both having to do increased hours to cope with extra demands and... well, there's lots of other family stuff going on.

Things are frantic at times- a lot of the time at the moment. I therefore have no real choice but to put this game on hold. I don't want to do this but I'm having to cut my game time massively...

Sorry again, I feel terrible for doing this but I just can't see a way to go on playing as much as I do at the moment.

I believe rightly or wrongly (we'll see) that I may have some more time in January, or at least I'll be able to see the surface again and then reassess the situation.

I'll message people in January hopefully and update you. 

Again I'm so sorry and I appreciate immensely all the effort you have put in to your characters and the game, the work load/pressure has been building but right now- it's just much too much.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your change of circumstances, Goonalan. Don't worry about us - just sort the more important things out. Hopefully we'll play together again in a few months time.

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2011)

Same here. Good luck and see you later.


----------

